# مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الثانية



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

*مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الثانية*

* هنا التعليق على المحاضرة الثانية ...*
*
كل عضو لم يسجل إسمه في هذا الموضوع هو لم يحمل المحاضرة الثانية*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

*rar: http://www.4shared.com/rar/Rp557LNn/002.html*
* pdf: http://www.4shared.com/office/ZssUYVuR/002.html *
* docx: http://www.4shared.com/file/Xa2mJwSx/002.html*
* doc: http://www.4shared.com/office/kblPSBZP/002.html*​


----------



## Abdel Messih (25 فبراير 2012)

*1 - قرأت الموضوع و عندى سؤال اجاوبه على نفسى و ان كان فهمى خاطئ صحح لى  :

س - الحروف ليست هى المقدسة و ليست هى التى تقدم لها العبادة فماذا نستعمل لفظ الكتاب المقدس ؟

ج - لأن المقصود ههنا عن الكتاب اى الاعلان الالهى فهو الكتاب المقدس لأنه يتكلم عن الله القدوس و هو الوسيلة لمعرفة الله و لكن ليس هو الهدف مثال :
انا عايز اكلم شخص عن مولكا هو هيسمعنى عشان يعرفك اما اذا كان مولكا موجود فلا داعى لوجودى كذلك الامر مع الكتاب المقدس هو الوسيلة لمعرفة القدوس و لكن فى الملكوت الابدى لن يكون هناك كتاب مقدس لأننا نعاين القدوس

هل ده صحيح و معلش انا مش ببقى دقيق فى الكلام فان كان هناك أدّق قل لى *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2012)

*اولا احب اشكرك لبساطه الجزء ده عن الجزء الاول 

وقبل ما اقول ملاحظاتي 
في خمس اخطاء املائيه بسيطه احب الفت انتباهكم ليها 

 سنتكلم فيه من جهاز متعددة ربما لا تكن معروفة دلى البعض، 
جهاز = جهات
دلي = لدي

هل كان على الرسل أن يكتبوا فور صعوب رب المجد جسدياً ؟
صعوب = صعود 

هذا يجعلنا نعرف أننا لا نقدس حروف الكتاب المقدس كحروف مقدسة، فنحن فنحن لا نقدس جمادات،

فنحن مكرره 

إن معيار الوحي يمكن أن نلخصه ببسهولة في أنه

 بسهوله 

================

لماذا تاخر الرسل في كتابه البشائر ؟

هل يمكن الاجابه علي هذا السؤال بالرد الاتي ؟

ان الرسل لم تكن لديهم نيه الكتابه وكان هدفهم نشر التعاليم 
اما الكتابه كانت وسيله للحفاظ علي التعاليم 
من دفنها مع حاملها مع وفاته 
او التحريف مع التسليم من جيل لاخر 

===============

لماذا لم ينزل الله كتاب علي الرسل ؟

هل يمكن ايضا الاجابه بان 
الله نفسه كان متواجد مع الرسل وعلمهم الوصيه 
كي ينشروها في الارض 

ولو كتب المسيح الاناجيل بنفسه لكانت ستظل في مكان الكتابه 

وجه نظر شخصيه 
ان المسيح علم التلاميذ 
تعاليمه 
وبعدها نزل عليهم الروح القدس وبلبل السنتهم 
كي تكون معلومه واحده مع اكتر من مصدر لتصير في اكتر من مكان 
افضل من معلومه واحده من شخص واحد في مكان واحد 

==============

ما هو مفهوم حجر الزاويه ؟
هذا السؤال يمكن ان يرتبط بطريقه خاطئه 
بالحجر الاسود " الكعبه "
ومن هنا يمكن ان تنشأ
فكره خاطئه ان المسيح مسلم 

ممكن يكون السؤال والتشبيه اغبيا شويه 
بس اهو احتمال 


==========


ما معني " مونوجنيس " ؟

========


نحن لا نقدس الحروف 
ولا نقبل الكتبا المقدس لان الورق نفسه مقدس 
انما التقديس للرمز والتعاليم الاصليله " الفكر "

كما هو الحال عند تقبيل ايقونه لاحد القديسين 
بالرغم من انها رسم تخيلي " لعدم وجود تصوير وقتها "

انما هو تقبيل لرمز معنوي وليس مادي 


 سلام المسيح 



*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 فبراير 2012)

*صح..........
الكتاب اعلان عن القدوس لتؤمن بيه وبطرقه وبخلاصه وليس بحروفه وارقامه ونقطه 
الكتاب كتاب خلاص مش كتاب للحفظ 
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (25 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *صح..........
> الكتاب اعلان عن القدوس لتؤمن بيه وبطرقه وبخلاصه وليس بحروفه وارقامه ونقطه
> الكتاب كتاب خلاص مش كتاب للحفظ
> *



*تمام كدا عشان كان احد الاحباء فى الاسلام بسألنى انت بتحفظ الانجيل قلت له و احفظه ليه ؟ ما الهدف من الحفظ ؟ ( أقصد باللسان يعنى ) و لم اجد اجابة !*

*( ده ميمنعش ان احنا بنحفظ المزامير للصلاة بها و ترنيمها )*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 فبراير 2012)

> *ان الرسل لم تكن لديهم نيه الكتابه وكان هدفهم نشر التعاليم
> اما الكتابه كانت وسيله للحفاظ علي التعاليم
> من دفنها مع حاملها مع وفاته
> او التحريف مع التسليم من جيل لاخر *


*الرسل ليس لديهم نيات منفصلة عن ارادة الله كان هدفهم الاول نشر الانجيل ورسالة يسوع بين الامم 
كتابة الانجيل كان ايضا مرتب من قبل الله لاستمرار رسالة يسوع فى الكنيسة مكتوبة وتقرا على الاجيال اللاحقة
الكتابة لم تاتى " بمحض الصدفة " او " بترتيبات بشرية " والا كنا نجد ان الكل كتب **وهذا لم يحدث فالكل كتب تحت انصياع لارادة الله ان يكتب ما يعلنه له ويريده ان يحفظ فى الكنيسة مكتوبا 
*


> *لماذا لم ينزل الله كتاب علي الرسل ؟
> 
> هل يمكن ايضا الاجابه بان
> الله نفسه كان متواجد مع الرسل وعلمهم الوصيه
> ...


*لان الانجيل مش كلام ينزل
الانجيل هو رسالة يسوع " الكلمة النازل من السماء "
الانجيل هو " البشارة " ب " الكلمة النازل من السماء "
وليس " البشارة " التى " كتبت فى السماء "
*


> *ما هو مفهوم حجر الزاويه ؟
> هذا السؤال يمكن ان يرتبط بطريقه خاطئه
> بالحجر الاسود " الكعبه "
> ومن هنا يمكن ان تنشأ
> فكره خاطئه ان المسيح مسلم *


*حجر الزاوية هو الىل بيجمع شيئين مع بعض وهو الاساس لتكوين مترابط مش حجر مادى
دا كناية عن شخص يسوع اساس الايمان واللى فيه جمع كل البشرية لحضن الاب
*


> *ما معني " مونوجنيس " ؟
> *


*الوحيد الجنس*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 فبراير 2012)

> *تمام كدا عشان كان احد الاحباء فى الاسلام بسألنى انت  بتحفظ الانجيل قلت له و احفظه ليه ؟ ما الهدف من الحفظ ؟ ( أقصد باللسان  يعنى ) و لم اجد اجابة !*
> 
> *( ده ميمنعش ان احنا بنحفظ المزامير للصلاة بها و ترنيمها )*


*الحفظ نتيجة طبيعية لمعرفة كلمة الله وانك تلهج ليل نهار بيها كما قال دواد فى المزمور " ناموسك هو تلاوتى " كما نقرا فى المزمور الطويل فى الخدمة الاولى فى نصف الليل
لكن ثقتى فى دخول الاقداس بدم يسوع ليست مرتبطة بحفظ اقوال يسوع لتردديها لكن بالايمان بمن قال هذة الاقوال  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2012)

*



الرسل ليس لديهم نيات منفصلة عن ارادة الله كان هدفهم الاول نشر الانجيل ورسالة يسوع بين الامم 
كتابة الانجيل كان ايضا مرتب من قبل الله لاستمرار رسالة يسوع فى الكنيسة مكتوبة وتقرا على الاجيال اللاحقة
الكتابة لم تاتى " بمحض الصدفة " او " بترتيبات بشرية " والا كنا نجد ان الكل كتب وهذا لم يحدث فالكل كتب تحت انصياع لارادة الله ان يكتب ما يعلنه له ويريده ان يحفظ فى الكنيسة مكتوبا 

أنقر للتوسيع...


 لم اقصد بكلمه نيه ان الرسل 
كانوا يفكرون في خطه معينه 
ولكن اقصد ان الهدف كان نشر التعاليم 
وليس كتابتها في كتب 
والا كانوا يدونو ما يقوله السيد المسيح اول باول 

وبعد ان خاض كلا ً منهم شوطا كبيره في رحلته التبشيريه 
بداء بالكتابه 

ودليل ذلك 
كنت حضره وعظه لابونا يعقوب ملطي 
ان احد الرسل كان مسجون 
وفي سجنه كتب رساله من اعمال الرسل 
داخل السجن 




لان الانجيل مش كلام ينزل
الانجيل هو رسالة يسوع " الكلمة النازل من السماء "
الانجيل هو " البشارة " ب " الكلمة النازل من السماء "
وليس " البشارة " التى " كتبت فى السماء "

أنقر للتوسيع...


تمام 
فاهم الجزء ده **

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

*لي عودة بعد راحة ..
*


----------



## remo2010 (26 فبراير 2012)

*محاضرة رائعة كالعادة  و التضمين الذى خرجت به هو 
ان اساس العقيدة ليس فى كلمة او فى ايه واحدة و لكنه منسوج فى ثنايا الكتاب المقدس ككل 

سؤالى هل هذا التضمين اللى خرجت انا بيه يحل مشكلة الاسفار القانونية من جهه قبولها او لا حيث انه عدم قبولها لا يؤثر على اساس العقيدة و ايضا فى حالة قبولها لا يكون ضد هذا الاساس .؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2012)

> *سؤالى  هل هذا التضمين اللى خرجت انا بيه يحل مشكلة الاسفار القانونية من جهه  قبولها او لا حيث انه عدم قبولها لا يؤثر على اساس العقيدة و ايضا فى حالة  قبولها لا يكون ضد هذا الاساس .؟*



نعم، فقبولها لن يضيف عقائد أساسية وعدم قبولها لن يحذف عقائد أساسية،،،


بل أيضاً في اسفار العهد الجديد نفسها، فقد قلنا أن اثناء كتابة اسفار العهد الجديد كان الأمر تدريجيا، اي لم يأت الرسل فجأة واعطونا 27 سفر دفعة واحدة بل إستمر هذا تقريبا 55 عاماً ، فهل الذي كان معه سفر واحد، يكون كتابه محرف لأنه ليس معه ما نحن عليه الآن ؟ او هل كتابنا محرف لان كتابنا موجود فيه 27 عكس ما كان موجود معه ،، اعتقد أسباب ضعيفة جدا


----------



## fouad78 (26 فبراير 2012)

رووووووووووووووووووعة شكرا للجرأة في طرح الموضوع
أهم شيء هو تنقية الفكر المسيحي من الأفكار الغريبة

لدي سؤال واحد فقط
هناك من يأخذ بأن التعاليم الإيمانية في الكتاب المقدس هي الوحي الإلهي المحفوظ أما الأمور التاريخية المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس فهي ليست بالضرورة محفوظة من الزلل
ما رأيكم بهذا الفكر؟
مع العلم أني رأيت الكثير ممن يؤمنون بهذا الكلام

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2012)

> هناك  من يأخذ بأن التعاليم الإيمانية في الكتاب المقدس هي الوحي الإلهي المحفوظ  أما الأمور التاريخية المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس فهي ليست بالضرورة محفوظة  من الزلل
> ما رأيكم بهذا الفكر؟​



خاطيء ، ولكن قد يكون الخطأ من هذا الشخص نفسه هو فهم الحدث نفسه في الكتاب المقدس، فقد يعتقد ان الكتاب المقدس في جزء ما يتكلم عن حادثة تاريخيية وهو في الحقيقة يتكلم عن مثل أو أمر رمزي، فيحاسب الكتاب المقدس على شيء لم يقله أصلا ..


----------



## fouad78 (26 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> خاطيء ، ولكن قد يكون الخطأ من هذا الشخص نفسه هو فهم الحدث نفسه في الكتاب المقدس، فقد يعتقد ان الكتاب المقدس في جزء ما يتكلم عن حادثة تاريخيية وهو في الحقيقة يتكلم عن مثل أو أمر رمزي، فيحاسب الكتاب المقدس على شيء لم يقله أصلا ..


وأنا كمان معاك في هذا الرأي
الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## اليعازر (26 فبراير 2012)

تم التنزيل ولي عودة بعد القراءة المتأنية..

ربنا يبارك تعبكم.

.


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2012)

*تم التصحيح حبيبي !! Coptic Lion !! شكرا لك وتذكر هذه المشاركة لانها ستفيدنا فيما بعد.. ( لا تحذف منها حرف )..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2012)

> *لماذا تاخر الرسل في كتابه البشائر ؟
> 
> هل يمكن الاجابه علي هذا السؤال بالرد الاتي ؟
> 
> ...


*

السؤال نفسه خاطيء، فهو يفترض ان الرسل قد تأخروا، وهذا غير صحيح، هم كانوا يكرزون بالفعل في كل العالم، ولكن الكتابة جاء دورها في وقت معين، فلم يتأخروا ، لان الغرض من البشارة ليس الكتابة ولكن إخبار العالم بخلاص المسيح.. بعد هذا يأتي جوابك صحيحاً..




لماذا لم ينزل الله كتاب علي الرسل ؟

هل يمكن ايضا الاجابه بان 
الله نفسه كان متواجد مع الرسل وعلمهم الوصيه 
كي ينشروها في الارض 

ولو كتب المسيح الاناجيل بنفسه لكانت ستظل في مكان الكتابه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لأن الإنجيل ليس مجرد كلمات وحروف ونقاط وحبر وجلود وبردي، الإنجيل هو البشارة السارة لكل العالم والبشارة السارة هذا هو : المسيح نفسه، فقد أتى إلى عالمنا ..




ما هو مفهوم حجر الزاويه ؟
هذا السؤال يمكن ان يرتبط بطريقه خاطئه 
بالحجر الاسود " الكعبه "
ومن هنا يمكن ان تنشأ
فكره خاطئه ان المسيح مسلم 

أنقر للتوسيع...


حجر الزاوية هو المفصل الذي يتركب عليه كل البناء ( المسيحي ) ، فهو في العهد القديم ، المتنبأ عنه ، وفي العهد الجديد المبشر بمجيئه ..
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

كل لما بفتح .mediafire
يكون مكتوب Invalid or Deleted File.


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

نزلتهم كلهم من 4shared
بس دة مش عايز ينزل :
http://www.4shared.com/file/Xa2mJwSx/002.html

الامتداد بتاعه docx مش doc


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2012)

ليه مش عايز ينزل ؟

الإمتداد بتاعه دا بيشتغل على اوفيس 2007 فما فوق ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ليه مش عايز ينزل ؟
> 
> الإمتداد بتاعه دا بيشتغل على اوفيس 2007 فما فوق ..


لا انا عندى اوفيس 2003
المهم نزلته وحاولت افتحه مرديش
معلش تعبت حضرتك


----------



## مينا إيليا (26 فبراير 2012)

* المحاضرة في غاية الروعة وبصراحة جائت مبسطة عن المحاضرة الاولي بكثير 
والاسألة الموجودة في المحاضرة سهلت عليا الكثير في الفهم بجد محاضرة جامدة جدااااااااا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل

وجاري القراءة

اشكركم لتعبكم مقدما


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2012)

( مقتبس من المحاضرة الثانية - المستوى الأول )​




> ما هو الوحي المسيحي ؟، الوحي المسيحي ببساطة *هو أن الرب يختار أُناساً *يكتبون عنه *ويعصمهم بالروح القدس،* فمميزات الرسل الأساسية في الكتابة هى أنهم إما شهود عيان بالإضافة إلى *الوحي الإعلاني،* أو أنهم يكتبون بالوحي الإعلاني فقط، فهناك رسلا لم يعاصروا المسيح جسدياً مثل بولس الرسول مثلاً *ولكنه كان يتكلم بإعلان الرب كما قال هو نفسه* وكما شهد له الرسل الآخرين،



​​​​هذه العبارة المُقتبسة أعلاه تحمل أسئلة كثيرة جداً سأحاول أن أختصرها ​ 
*(1) - ما المقصود بالوحى الأعلانى ؟*

*(2) - وما هو الدليل أن الرسول يتكلم بوحى ؟ - هل الدليل هو انه يقول عن نفسه ذلك ؟ أو يشهد له رسل آخرون ؟* 
*وأية يعنى* - *محمد قال على نفسه رسول بل وخاتم الأنبياء والرسل أيضاً - وان ربنا بيشهد له أنه رسول وملايكة ربنا كذلك تشهد له - وصحابته شهدوا له بل وحاربوا معه من أجل هذه الشهادة ..*
*أية الفرق ؟؟*

*(3) - تقول أن الرب يختار أناساً يكتبون عنه (!!) كيف نعرفهم ؟*
*(4) - وما هو دليل عصمتهم ؟!*


----------



## Rosetta (26 فبراير 2012)

تمت قراءة المحاضرة الثانية ... لكن عندي بعض الإستفسارات : 

- الإستفسار الأول: 
بالنسبة للتالي: فكانوا يكتبون أو يُملون على تلاميذهم فيكتبون ويرسلون رسائلهم أو أسفارهم للكنائس المختلفة في كل العالم

نحن نؤمن فعلا أننا تسلمنا جميع البشارات وجميع رسائل الرسل ... 
ولكن لو جاء معترض ليقول "ما الدليل الذي يثبت أن جميع ما كتبه الرسل قد وصل إلينا كما هو. أليس من الممكن أن بعض من هذه الأسفار قد ضاع أو لم تنسخه الكنائس الأخرى"
فكيف سنرد على هكذا إعتراض ؟ 

- الإستفسار الثاني: 
عندما يأتي المعترض ليقول لنا "أعطنا الدليل على أن كاتب إنجيل يوحنا هو يوحنا وكاتب إنجيل مرقس هو مرقس" 
فكيف سيتم الرد؟

لا أعلم إذا كنت أستبق الأمور فيما ذكرته سابقا 
ولكن بعد قرائتي للمحاضرة الثانية أدركت أننا يجب أن نعرف كيف سيتم الرد على مثل هذه الأمور لأنها تقريبا متعلقة بما قرأته في تلك المحاضرة ...

أسلوب طرح المحاضرة الثانية جدا رائع وأسهل من المحاضرة الأولى 
يا ريت تستمروا على هذا الأسلوب 

د.خالد ومولكا 
خالص تحياتي لكما على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ليبارك الرب خدمتكما الرائعة


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لا انا عندى اوفيس 2003
> المهم نزلته وحاولت افتحه مرديش
> معلش تعبت حضرتك



طيب انا بحط كل الصيغ ، فانا حاطت ملف doc هايشتغل على اوفيس 2003 للناس اللي معندهاش اوفيس 2007 ..




مينا إيليا قال:


> * المحاضرة في غاية الروعة وبصراحة جائت مبسطة عن المحاضرة الاولي بكثير
> والاسألة الموجودة في المحاضرة سهلت عليا الكثير في الفهم بجد محاضرة جامدة جدااااااااا*



ربنا يباركك ، هذا وعدنا لكم، في المحاضرة الأولى كان الامر صعبا لأن التقليد -  كما قلنا - لم يأخذ حقه في الدراسة والعظة الكنسية لفترات طويلة .. فجاء الأمر جديد عليكم اما الآن فهى سهلة لان هذا ما اعتدتم عليه ..



+Nevena+ قال:


> تم التحميل
> 
> وجاري القراءة
> 
> اشكركم لتعبكم مقدما



ربنا يبارككم ، منتظرييم المناقشات ..ٍ


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2012)

*أختي Rosetta فعلا كلامك سابق لأوانه، فهذا كله سندرسه في المستوى الثاني في فرع القانونية ..


أخي عبود ، قل لي ، هل تسأل بصفتك أم على لسانهم ؟ أعتقد على لسانهم ، صحيح ؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 فبراير 2012)

> *وما هو الدليل أن الرسول يتكلم بوحى ؟ - هل الدليل هو انه يقول عن نفسه ذلك ؟ أو يشهد له رسل آخرون ؟*
> *وأية يعنى* - *محمد قال على نفسه رسول بل وخاتم الأنبياء والرسل أيضاً - وان ربنا بيشهد له أنه رسول وملايكة ربنا كذلك تشهد له - وصحابته شهدوا له بل وحاربوا معه من أجل هذه الشهادة ..*
> *أية الفرق ؟؟*


*هو مفيش مقارنة علشان يكون فى فرق
محمد ادعى مش فقط رسوليته ادعى نبوته وعايز يهد كل الاعلانات الالهية على مدار 5000 سنة بافعال واقوال لا تمت بصلة للاعلانات الله للخليقة منذ البدء
ثانيا هو كان جاى يبشر بنفسه ويؤمنوا بيه وبما انزل عليه هو  مش بيتكلم عن اخر يكون هو محور كلامه فكان لازما ان يثبت دعواه قبل ان يبدا بها كما فعل يسوع  
يوحنا المعمدان لما ارسل له رسل يسالوه انت المسيح ولا نستنى اخر , مقلهمش جبريل قالى 
**4 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «اذْهَبَا وَأَخْبِرَا يُوحَنَّا بِمَا تَسْمَعَانِ وَتَنْظُرَانِ:*
*5 اَلْعُمْيُ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَالْعُرْجُ يَمْشُونَ، وَالْبُرْصُ يُطَهَّرُونَ، وَالصُّمُّ يَسْمَعُونَ، وَالْمَوْتَى يَقُومُونَ، وَالْمَسَاكِينُ يُبَشَّرُونَ.** 


مقارنة برسل المسيح هم لم يكونوا انبياء اتوا برسالة جديدة هم اشخاص عينهم المسيح وارسلهم لكل الارض واؤتمنوا على رسالة محددة ونشرها فى الارض فهم لم ياتوا ليهدوا رسالات وينسخوا رسالات هما جالوا فى الارض ليبشروا بالمسيح 

ثانيا لو ركزت فى مفهوم التقليد المكتوب + مفهوم الوحى هتقرا ان التقليد المكتوب ماهو الا ما بشر به الرسل وانتقل من صيغة شفوية لمكتوبة 
ومفهوم الوحى انه اعلان مباشر من الله للكاتب ان يكتب ما علم به 


اما محمد لم يكن يملك اصلا تعليم ولا رسالة وكان ينتظر مصدر خارجى يعلمه هذا المصدر الخارجى سماه جبريل 
فكان اى سؤال يسال عنه ينتظر المصدر الخارجى باسابيع لكى ياتى بالرد
فى حين ان مفهوم الوحى فى المسيح هو تسجيل ما عاينوه واختبروه ويعرفوه تحت انسياق كامل لروح الله 


جملة اخيرة للتوضيح
محمد سال عن ذى القرنين والروح 
قعد اسابيع بيدور عن اجابة وفى الاخر فى شق من السؤال مجاوبوش " من امر ربى " وفى شق من السؤال " ردد نفس ما قاله شعراء الجاهلية بنفس الالفاظ عن ذى القرنين "

فوجب ولزم على المستمعين ان يسالوه عن مصدر الاجابة ويثبتها 


اما رسل المسيح فكانوا يسالوهم عن مين هو المسيح ؟يجابوا وبكل ثقة هو ابن الله المخلص 
ما قالوه كشهود ومعاينين وخادما للكلمة ليس من مصدر خارجى بل كشهود للمسيح وخداما له ومعاينين له

قدرت اوضح الفكرة شوية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


> * تقول أن الرب يختار أناساً يكتبون عنه (!!) كيف نعرفهم ؟*


*بالتقليد
*


> *وما هو دليل عصمتهم ؟!*


*عصمتهم الشخصية الكل معرض للخطأ
عصمتهم فيما يكتبوه دليله ارثوذكسية فكرهم 
انا مش هقدر اوريك روح الله وكان بيعلن للرسل بطريقة سرائرية
بس هقدر اوريك كم التوافق اللى كتبوه بالاجماع عن نفس الشخص واستقامة فكرهم عنه بالرغم من تباعدهم المكانى والثقافى 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 فبراير 2012)

تمت القراءه 
والمحاضره رائعه ومبسطه باسلوب شيق ومتمع جدا
خصوصا اسلوب السؤال والاجابه
وضح المقصود بسهوله

اتمني ان تستمر باقي المحاضرات علي هذا المنوال
لتسهيل وصول المعلومات الينا


وسؤالي كما طرحته روزيتا

لعدم تكرار الاسئله


----------



## apostle.paul (26 فبراير 2012)

*



بالنسبة للتالي: فكانوا يكتبون أو يُملون على تلاميذهم فيكتبون ويرسلون رسائلهم أو أسفارهم للكنائس المختلفة في كل العالم

نحن نؤمن فعلا أننا تسلمنا جميع البشارات وجميع رسائل الرسل ... 
ولكن لو جاء معترض ليقول "ما الدليل الذي يثبت أن جميع ما كتبه الرسل قد  وصل إلينا كما هو. أليس من الممكن أن بعض من هذه الأسفار قد ضاع أو لم  تنسخه الكنائس الأخرى"
فكيف سنرد على هكذا إعتراض ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

دا سؤال سلبى مش ايجابى
يعنى هو افترض شئ مش حاصل فى ارض الواقع وسال عنه " دى طريقة سلبية " والرد عليها هيكون ايضا بطريقة سلبية ان ياتى بدليل على افتراضه لكى نبدأ النقاش 
وان لم ياتى فيظل ما قاله مجرد رائ وافتراض غير حاصل 
ودا ميهمناش 

تانى نقطة فى الرد هو اثبات ان الكنيسة لم تعرف سوى هذة الكتابات وبالتالى افرتاض المشكك سقط بنقطتين
1-انه لا يملك دليل واقعى على افتراضه وخياله
2-ادلتى على ان افتراضه غير حاصل 






الإستفسار الثاني: 
عندما يأتي المعترض ليقول لنا "أعطنا الدليل على أن كاتب إنجيل يوحنا هو يوحنا وكاتب إنجيل مرقس هو مرقس" 
فكيف سيتم الرد؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

اولة كلمة  " اعطنا " دى مش مظبوطة فهو ليس من حقه كانسان ليس له اى صلة بالانجيل ان يشكك في ما اثبتته الكنيسة من كتّاب لاسفار العهد الجديد
فالادق " ماهو دليلك "
والدليل حاجتين
1-شق سلبى متعلق بان كتّاب الاسفار هم المتفق عليهم بالاجماع حتى يثبت العكس
يعنى متى كتب انجيله فهل لديك دليل على ان متى لم يكتب انجيله؟؟؟
فالدليل لابد وان يكون عكسى وليس لاثبات المثبت

وهعطى مثل على دا 
رواية هاملت كتبها شكسبير 
فلا يحق لاى شخص ان يقول اعطنا دليل ان شكسبير كتب روايته لان بالفعل شكسبير كتب روايته السؤال هنا هل انت كمشكك فى نسبة رواية هاملت لشكسبير تملك دليل انه بالفعل مكتبهاش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

2-ثانيا الدليل الايجابى وهو وظيفتى انا ان اثبت ان الذى اثبت اسمه فوق ما كتبه ككتاب له هو امر متعارف عليه من البداية ولا يقبل الجدال  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2012)

> *يعنى هو افترض شئ مش حاصل فى  ارض الواقع وسال عنه " دى طريقة سلبية " والرد عليها هيكون ايضا بطريقة  سلبية ان ياتى بدليل على افتراضه لكى نبدأ النقاش
> وان لم ياتى فيظل ما قاله مجرد رائ وافتراض غير حاصل
> ودا ميهمناش
> *



يا زلمة ماتستخدمش اسلوب نقدي دلوقتي ، امال في الباقي هانقول اية


----------



## Rosetta (26 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *دا سؤال سلبى مش ايجابى
> يعنى هو افترض شئ مش حاصل فى ارض الواقع وسال عنه " دى طريقة سلبية " والرد  عليها هيكون ايضا بطريقة سلبية ان ياتى بدليل على افتراضه لكى نبدأ النقاش
> وان لم ياتى فيظل ما قاله مجرد رائ وافتراض غير حاصل
> ودا ميهمناش
> ...






إجابة مقنعة أخي الغالي 
بس إنت عارف إنه كل شبهات المعترضين تكون على هذا المنوال 
يعني فرض شيء من راسهم والأخذ به ! 

شكراااا لإجابتك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2012)

> إجابة مقنعة أخي الغالي
> بس إنت عارف إنه كل شبهات المعترضين تكون على هذا المنوال
> يعني فرض شيء من راسهم والأخذ به !



سنعرف قريبا كيفية ضرب الشبهة تماما حتى بدون رد.. فتقريبا 70% من الشبهات على هذه الطريقة ..

والطريقة التي اعجبتك هذه سندرسها مع بعضنا في القسم الثاني :


> * ثانيا : ** لتعليم نقد الشبهة نفسها قبل   الرد عليها، وفي هذا الجزء سنُحاول أن    نُدرّب فكر وعين وأُذن  المشترك   على نقد الشبهة أثناء قراءتها أو سماعها،    فمجرد النقد - حتى قبل الرد   الفعلي - يبيّن مدى هشاشة الفكرة المقدمة في    الشبهة ، وهذه الخطوة مهمة   ومفصلية، حيث أنه كلما كان الشخص منّا قد عرف "    أساسيات الإيمان " و  عرف  " مواطن الضعف في الشبهة " فهذا يساعده على  كتابة   رد كامل ونهائي  على  كل زوايا الشبهة وبالتالي فناة الشبهة تماما،  وفي  جملة  واحدة " خلق  فكر  نقدي ".*



*إعلان عن : دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول ، بمنتديات الكنيسة العربية*


----------



## Rosetta (26 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> سنعرف قريبا كيفية ضرب الشبهة تماما حتى بدون رد.. فتقريبا 70% من الشبهات على هذه الطريقة ..
> 
> والطريقة التي اعجبتك هذه سندرسها مع بعضنا في القسم الثاني :
> 
> ...


بإنتظار هذا الجزء بفارغ الصبر 
سلام المسيح معك أخي مولكا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 فبراير 2012)

*جاري التحميل والقراءة

مازلت مشكله الفيرس تظهر في كل تحميلات ؟!
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 فبراير 2012)

أولاً : تم تحميل المحاضرة الثانية + التوضيحات البسيطة للمحاضرة
ثانياً : شكر خاص على ما جاءت عليه هذه المحاضرة من إسلوب بسيط وشيق وتوضيحات من خلال إسلوب طرح الأسئلة والإجابات .
ثالثاً : أطلب من الله أن يبارك خدمتكم الرائعة ومجهودكم المذهل
ولى عودة لطرح آرائى وأسئلتى


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*


اوريجانوس المصري قال:



جاري التحميل والقراءة

مازلت مشكله الفيرس تظهر في كل تحميلات ؟!
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما هو نوع الأنتي فايرس التستخدمة ؟؟؟ *


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2012)

> *مازلت مشكله الفيرس تظهر في كل تحميلات ؟!*


اعطني الملف الذي يعطيك فايرس لكي اعرضه على روك ، لانه أمر غريب جدا..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> ما هو نوع الأنتي فايرس التستخدمة ؟؟؟ *



avir internet security 



Molka Molkan قال:


> اعطني الملف الذي يعطيك فايرس لكي اعرضه على روك ، لانه أمر غريب جدا..



جميع ملفات التحميل اللي نزلتها بتديني فيرس

منهم 
http://www.4shared.com/office/ZssUYVuR/002.html


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *تم التصحيح حبيبي !! Coptic Lion !! شكرا لك وتذكر هذه المشاركة لانها ستفيدنا فيما بعد.. ( لا تحذف منها حرف )..
> *



* اعزرني بجد 
مش فاهم ازاي محذفش منها ؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2012)

> * اعزرني بجد
> مش فاهم ازاي محذفش منها ؟
> *​


يعني خليها بنفس الحروف ماتعدلهاش لاني هاستخدمها فيما بعد في أمر ما هاتعرفه بعدين ..


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2012)

ملفات الموضوع كلها سليمة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 فبراير 2012)

My Rock قال:


> ملفات الموضوع كلها سليمة



*طيب ما سبب منع الانتي فيرس تحميل هذه الملفات واظهر انها بها فيرس*

*لا استطيع التحميل اللي بعد اقاف الانتي فيرس*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يعني خليها بنفس الحروف ماتعدلهاش لاني هاستخدمها فيما بعد في أمر ما هاتعرفه بعدين ..



* علم وينفذ  :smile02*


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل 
سورى ع التاخير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

*



السؤال  نفسه خاطيء، فهو يفترض ان الرسل قد تأخروا، وهذا غير صحيح، هم كانوا  يكرزون بالفعل في كل العالم، ولكن الكتابة جاء دورها في وقت معين، فلم  يتأخروا ، لان الغرض من البشارة ليس الكتابة ولكن إخبار العالم بخلاص  المسيح.. بعد هذا يأتي جوابك صحيحاً..

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا مش بسال السؤال من نفسي
 انما هو موجود من البدايه في المحاضره 

لماذا تأخر الرسل في كتابة البشائر الأربعة والأسفار الأخرى؟،

 واجابتي 
 مش اجابه 
انا بسال هل يمكن الاجابه 
بكده ؟
وده لاننا بنتعلم الرد علي الشبهات 
يعني مش بجزم بالرد :

 وبعتمد الاجابه الصحيحه من ردك 


اما باقي الردود 
تمام :ura1:
*​


----------



## Bassem Farag (26 فبراير 2012)

*أسئلة فى المحاضرة الثانية*



Molka Molkan قال:


> واما السبب الثاني وهو سبب مركب ، فهو لاننا من جهة نعرف أن أغلبية الرسل كانوا أُناساً بسطاء وليسوا من الطبقات العليا في الشعب إجتماعياً وبالتالي ربما يكون المعظم كان يفضل التعليم الشفهي بصورة كبيرة على الكتابي لأنه أسرع ولن يحتاج منه لصياغات كثيرة قد تُبطيءُ من سرعة إنتشار البشارة،
> 
> ..


 
هل هذا الافتراض هو مجرد افتراض منطقى ( أى من وجهة نظر علم المنطق) لمجرد بساطتهم ، أم له أسانيد فى التقليد  ؟ 
لأنه إن تحدثنا عن البسطاء فإن بطرس الرسول الصياد قد كتب رسالتين ... فلماذا لم تمنعه بساطته؟ 
ويوحنا الرسول الصياد مهما أوتى من علم ومهماكانت مطالعاته فهى لا تقارن بالمستوى اللاهوتى العميق فى انجيله ، فماذا يمنع باقى البسطاء من الوصول لهذه الصياغات؟
لذا فالبساطة ليست عائق منطقى لأننا نتحدث عن وحى فوق الطبيعى




Molka Molkan قال:


> ومن جهة أخرى أن التعليم في ذلك الوقت كان عبارة عن تعليم " تلمذي " أي عبارة عن تعليم " معلم " لــــــــ " لتلاميذ "
> وكان عادة يكون هذا التعليم شفهي حيث يتم تكرار الأمر 100 مرة من المعلم للتلميذ لكي يحفظ كلام معلمه ويردده التلميذ، وإذا لم يكن قد حفظها من هذه الـ100 مرة فيكررها معلمه 100 مرة أخرى له،
> 
> ..




هذا الأسلوب فى التعليم بالتكرار ١٠٠ مرة ... 
هل هو أسلوب اليهود فى هذا العصر أم كان أسلوب التعليم فى العالم كله؟ 

وأيضاً هذا الأسلوب ( سواء كان يهودياً أو عالمياً)  هل كان خاصاً بالمدارس الثابتة فى المكان (كمدرسة غمالائيل مثلاً) والتى يأتيها التلاميذ من كل مكان لتلقى العلم من المعلم ذائع الصيت ، أم كان يستخدم أيضاً مع المعلمين الجوالين؟




Molka Molkan قال:


> فمميزات الرسل الأساسية في الكتابة هى أنهم إما شهود عيان بالإضافة إلى الوحي الإعلاني، أو أنهم يكتبون بالوحي الإعلاني فقط، فهناك رسلا لم يعاصروا المسيح جسدياً مثل بولس الرسول مثلاً ولكنه كان يتكلم بإعلان الرب كما قال هو نفسه وكما شهد له الرسل الآخرين،
> ..



هل هناك رسل آخرين مثل القديس بولس ؟

وإن كان ممكناً لشخص ما أن يكتب بالوحى الإعلانى دون العيان ... فلماذا لم يتكرر هذا مع آباء آخرين كالآباء الرسوليين والآباء المستقيمى العقيدة ؟




Molka Molkan قال:


> إن معيار الوحي يمكن أن نلخصه بسهولة في أنه " أنفاس الإله "،
> ..



 أعتقد أن أنفاس الإله هى كلمة مبهمة وليست سهلة وتحتاج للإيضاح؟


----------



## kibrom (26 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل و معليش علي عدم قدرتي للمناقشة


----------



## apostle.paul (26 فبراير 2012)

> *هل هناك رسل آخرين مثل القديس بولس ؟
> 
> وإن كان ممكناً لشخص ما أن يكتب بالوحى  الإعلانى دون العيان ... فلماذا لم يتكرر هذا مع آباء آخرين كالآباء  الرسوليين والآباء المستقيمى العقيدة ؟*


*السبعين اللى عينهم المسيح كلهم كانوا شهود للمسيح
ولكن الكرازة فى العالم لم تكن بوساطة هؤلاء السبعين فقط
هناك اخرين بشروا بالمسيح كمؤمنين بيه ولم يشهدوه



بالنسبة لسؤالك الاخر ليه الوحى لم يعلن لاخرين لم يشاهدوا يسوع بالعيان ويكتبوا عنه بخلاف بولس كالاباء الرسوليين ومستقيمى العقيدة 

الحقيقة ان المنطق بيقول المعلم بيكتب والتلميذ بيمشوا على نفس منوالهم
بولس كتب لانه مؤسس كنائس فكتب اليهم كمعلم ومؤسس ومبشر وكارز لهذة الكنائس وتلاميذه كتبوا ايضا لشرح وتثبيت ما كتبه بولس 

وهكذا الكل كتبوا كمؤسسين لكنائسهم وكمبشرين ومعلمين وتلاميذهم وتلاميذ تلاميذهم شرحوا وثبتوا ما تعلموه من المعلمين الاساسين راسا 

فلو سرنا على هذا المنوال ان المعلم يكتب وتلميذه يكتب وتلميذ تلميذه يكتب فسنجد ان الوحى الالهى يضم ملايين الكتابات 

فى حين ان الحاجة لتدوين التعليم السليم تكون من المعلم وتلاميذه يسيروا على نفس المنهج

فخلاصة الكلام بولس كتب لانه معلم ومؤسس لهذة الكنائس فكان لزاما عليه ان يكتب ما علم بيه كنائسه
ويوحنا ايضا ومتى والكل كتب لكنيسته ما علموه بيهم
كتابات تلاميذهم هى لشرح وتثبيت ما تعلموه وليس تعليم جديد

*


----------



## Bassem Farag (26 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وهذة الفكرة ليس مجرد رجاء شخصى من كل فرد مسيحى ان يقتلعها من جذورها من عقله بل امر كتابى ان كل من يؤمن بهذة الفكرة هو بالفعل وثنى
> *​​​​​


​ هل من الممكن ذكر الأمر الكتابى ؟


apostle.paul قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]2- نؤمن نحن المسيحين ان المسيح هو " كلمة الاب الازلى الذى صار جسدا ومساو للاب فى الجوهر صار انسانا من مريم العذراء تالم وصلب وقبر وقام من بين الاموات فى اليوم الثالث لاجلنا ولاجل خلاصنا وسيعود ثانية فى مجده ليدين العالمين "*
> ​[/FONT]​​


​ 
*صار انسانا من مريم العذراء  *والروح القدس 




apostle.paul قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]من رانى فكانه رائ الاب *[/FONT]​


​ 
هل هذه ترجمة أخرى؟


----------



## apostle.paul (26 فبراير 2012)

> هل من الممكن ذكر الأمر الكتابى ؟


*لاَ يَكُنْ لَكَ آلِهَةٌ أُخْرَى أَمَامِي.*


> *صار انسانا من مريم العذراء  *والروح القدس


*اكيد بس دا مش هدفى
*


> هل هذه ترجمة أخرى؟


*اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 فبراير 2012)

> أعتقد أن أنفاس الإله هى كلمة مبهمة وليست سهلة وتحتاج للإيضاح


*الكلمة اتت من الكلمة اليونانية الاصلية كلمة " موحى "  **
θεόπνευστος
** of the ******ures as communication that has been ordained by God’s authority and produced by the enabling of his Spirit; strictly God-breathed; hence divinely inspired, inspired by God http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Friberg, Timothy ;  Friberg, Barbara ;   Miller, Neva F.: Analytical Lexicon of the Greek New Testament. Grand Rapids, Mich. : Baker Books, 2000 (Baker's Greek New Testament Library 4), S. 196*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 فبراير 2012)

*أحد القديسين القدامى، هو القديس إيرينيوس قال: “علمنا الرب أن  لا أحد يقدر أن يعرف الله إلا إذا كان الله بنفسه هو المعلم”. أي أننا لا  نقدر أن نعرف الله بدون الله. أليس أمراً حتمياً ومنطقياً أنه لكي نحصـل  على معرفة صحيحة عن الله كان يجب أن يتنازل هو ويعلن لنا عن ذاته؟ كما قال  المرنم «بنورك نرى نوراً» (مز 36 : 9). أو بكلمات أخرى؛ بالإعلان الإلهي  يمكننا أن نفهم.*

إخوتى نحن نؤمن بإله عظيم وما دمنا نؤمن فنحن نسلم له كل ما نملك لكى يباركه فعلينا أن نقول مع صموئيل النبى "تكلم يارب فإن عبدك سامع" وعندما نؤمن ونسلم ونثق سنجد أن كلمة تكلم إتسع نطاقها لنسمع الله من خلال صوته القدوس ، أو التعاليم المنقوله لنا بالتسليم ، أو الكتاب المقدس ، أو من خلال ما نقرأه من كتب روحية وسير قديسين وصلوات.
إذاً فكل طرق وصول صوت الله لنا تسمى بوحى الله الشخصى...


أرجو من إخوتى التعليق و توضيح هل هناك أخطاء فى كلامى أم لا


----------



## تـ+ـونى (26 فبراير 2012)

تم نسخ المحاضره ودراستها وهى ابسط فى اسلوبها من السابقهولكن مازلت اقول انه ان تم نقسيم المحاضره الى نقاط ستكون اكثر تركيزا
شكرا لتعب محبتكم​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 فبراير 2012)

نقلت هذه الخريطة عن موقع ما
فما تعليقكم عليها؟​


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 فبراير 2012)

تم القراءة ومتابعة الاراء 
و اسئلتى سألوها اخواتى 
متابع بقي الاسئلة والردود 
شكرا اخواتى مولكا ويوحنا 
الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *أخي عبود ، قل لي ، هل تسأل بصفتك أم على لسانهم ؟ أعتقد على لسانهم ، صحيح ؟*


 *السؤال الأول على لسانهم ولسانى وهو :*
*ماذا تعنى بالوحى الأعلانى ؟؟* 
*باقى الأسئلة وصلت أجابتها من الدكتور يوحنا ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو مفيش مقارنة علشان يكون فى فرق*
> *محمد ادعى مش فقط رسوليته ادعى نبوته وعايز يهد كل الاعلانات الالهية على مدار 5000 سنة بافعال واقوال لا تمت بصلة للاعلانات الله ......الخ *
> 
> *مقارنة برسل المسيح هم لم يكونوا انبياء اتوا برسالة جديدة هم اشخاص عينهم المسيح وارسلهم لكل الارض واؤتمنوا على رسالة محددة ونشرها فى الارض فهم لم ياتوا ليهدوا رسالات وينسخوا رسالات هما جالوا فى الارض ليبشروا بالمسيح *
> ...


 *شوية ؟؟؟؟*
*قول شويتين تلاتة أربعة ..*
*يعنى انت عايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يحققوا أية مكاسب مادية من دعوتهم ؟*
*وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يُرسلوا لأقتسام خمس الأنفال مع الله؟*
*وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يحلوا الغنائم بأسمه ؟*
*وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يحللوا الأربعة زوجات ؟*
*وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يقتنوا ملكات اليمين ؟*
*وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح سلموا التقليد بلا سيوف ؟؟*
*وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يغزوا ولا غزوة واحدة ؟؟*
*فهمت صح أنا وألا .....(؟!!)*
*



عصمتهم فيما يكتبوه دليله ارثوذكسية فكرهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لأ ...ابوس أيدك مش كل ما أفهم لى سطرين ألاقى كلمة فى النص ...فهمنى دى عشان خاطرى ...*
*يعنى أية أرثوذكسية فكرهم ؟؟ - شرح مبسط *
*



ومفهوم الوحى انه اعلان مباشر من الله للكاتب ان يكتب ما علم به 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ده الوحى الأعلانى ؟؟*
*يعنى مش حصة أملاء ..( أكُتب ما يملى عليك ) أو ( أقرأ ما أنا بفاضى ) ؟*
*يعنى ممكن نقول ألهام ربانى ؟ أم نتمسك بلفظة الوحى ؟*


> *انا مش هقدر اوريك روح الله وكان بيعلن للرسل بطريقة سرائرية*
> *بس هقدر اوريك كم التوافق اللى كتبوه بالاجماع عن نفس الشخص واستقامة فكرهم عنه بالرغم من تباعدهم المكانى والثقافى *



*كده تمام فيه سؤال فيها بس أعتقد انها هتتشرح فى المحاضرات القادمة فنأجله *


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

قريت المحاضرة جميلة قوى
وقريت المناقشات ممتعة كتير واستفدت اكتر

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة ويعوضكم بالسمائيات 
آمين


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 فبراير 2012)

الوحي بين العهد القديم والجديد

في العهد الجديد  يكتب الرسل حياه المسيح واقواله واعماله وتعاليمه  والروح القدس يحفظهم من الزل

في العهد القديم عندما يقول يكلم الرب النبي ليكي يكتب هل يكتب نفس الكلمات ام مجرد الهام وهو يكتب باسلوبه


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> *انا مش بسال السؤال من نفسي
> انما هو موجود من البدايه في المحاضره
> *​


ايوة ما انا عارف، انا رديت عليه برضو في المحاضرة..


> *  وبعتمد الاجابه الصحيحه من ردك *


تمام حبيبي ، انا مش برد عليك ، انا بقول لك ازاي ترد على سؤال بالشكل دا ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> هل هذا الافتراض هو مجرد افتراض منطقى ( أى من وجهة نظر علم المنطق) لمجرد بساطتهم ، أم له أسانيد فى التقليد  ؟


هل تقصد كون الرسل بسطاء أم لا؟ 



> لأنه إن تحدثنا عن البسطاء فإن بطرس الرسول الصياد قد كتب رسالتين ... فلماذا لم تمنعه بساطته؟


عزيزي ، رجاء التركيز ، انا لم اقل أنهم طالما بسطاء فلن يكتبوا، انا قلت انهم طالما بسطاء فسيركزن اكثر على البشارة الشفاهية لانها بشارة بالمجهود ( السفر ) والكلام وو وفي النهاية كتبوا ..



> ويوحنا الرسول الصياد مهما أوتى من علم  ومهماكانت مطالعاته فهى لا تقارن بالمستوى اللاهوتى العميق فى انجيله ،  فماذا يمنع باقى البسطاء من الوصول لهذه الصياغات؟


عزيزي ،انت فهمت كلامي بصورة لا اقصدها على الإطلاق، انا اتكلم عن " الرسل كبشر " فهم بسطاء ، لكن طالما يوجد عامل الوحي ، فهذا العامل ( اي الوحي ) يعطيهم كل شيء سامي ودقيق وووو ، فانا كنت اتكلم عن سبب عدم الكتابة في البداية لكن ليس عدم الكتابة بالتمام..




> لذا فالبساطة ليست عائق منطقى لأننا نتحدث عن وحى فوق الطبيعى


هل تتخيل اني انا - مولكا - اقول بأنهم طالما بسطاء فهم لم يكتبوا ؟

انا اقول عن " سبب البداية " بالبشارة الشفاهية ..



> هذا الأسلوب فى التعليم بالتكرار ١٠٠ مرة ...
> هل هو أسلوب اليهود فى هذا العصر أم كان أسلوب التعليم فى العالم كله؟


ما أعرفه انه اسلوب اليهود ، ربما يكون غيرهم ايضا ولكني لا معلومة لدي مؤكدة هنا ، واسم المدرسة مدرسة هليل ..



> وأيضاً هذا الأسلوب ( سواء كان يهودياً  أو عالمياً)  هل كان خاصاً بالمدارس الثابتة فى المكان (كمدرسة غمالائيل  مثلاً) والتى يأتيها التلاميذ من كل مكان لتلقى العلم من المعلم ذائع الصيت  ، أم كان يستخدم أيضاً مع المعلمين الجوالين؟


لم ادرس الأمر بتعمق ولذلك لا استطيع الإجابة على مثل هذا السؤال لكي لا اضلك، لكن المعروف انه اسلوب مدرسة هيليل ، ولكن كأمر منطقي ، لو تم إستخدامه في مدرسة واحدة بقدر ما فبالتأكيد انه كان مستخدم شبية له او نفس الطريقة في التحفيظ مع الباقين..



> هل هناك رسل آخرين مثل القديس بولس ؟


" ربما " يكون القديس لوقا أيضا ولكن هذا كلام غير أكيد " مجرد رأي " .. ( هذا اقتراح ضعيف جدا )



> وإن كان ممكناً لشخص ما أن يكتب بالوحى  الإعلانى دون العيان ... فلماذا لم يتكرر هذا مع آباء آخرين كالآباء  الرسوليين والآباء المستقيمى العقيدة ؟


الميزة هو كونهم إما شهود عيان أو مع شهود عيان، والمزية انهم كلهم عينهم الرب، فهل عين الرب الآباء الرسوليين ؟

حتى الآباء الرسوليين فرقوا بين كلامهم وبين كلام الرسل واعتبروه ذا سلطة ..

اقرأ البحث الذي وضعته لكم :
التقليد الآبائي : دراسة للتعليم الآبائي عن التقليد بقلم / ﭼـون إدوارد



> أعتقد أن أنفاس الإله هى كلمة مبهمة وليست سهلة وتحتاج للإيضاح؟



قد تكون مبهمة في اللغة العربية الركيكة، لكن ليس في اليونانية كما وضح أخي يوحنا ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> أحد  القديسين القدامى، هو القديس إيرينيوس قال: “علمنا الرب أن  لا أحد يقدر  أن يعرف الله إلا إذا كان الله بنفسه هو المعلم”. أي أننا لا  نقدر أن نعرف  الله بدون الله. أليس أمراً حتمياً ومنطقياً أنه لكي نحصـل  على معرفة  صحيحة عن الله كان يجب أن يتنازل هو ويعلن لنا عن ذاته؟ كما قال  المرنم  «بنورك نرى نوراً» (مز 36 : 9). أو بكلمات أخرى؛ بالإعلان الإلهي  يمكننا  أن نفهم.
> 
> إخوتى نحن نؤمن بإله عظيم وما دمنا نؤمن فنحن نسلم له كل ما نملك لكى يباركه فعلينا أن نقول مع صموئيل النبى "تكلم يارب فإن عبدك سامع" وعندما نؤمن ونسلم ونثق سنجد أن كلمة تكلم  إتسع نطاقها لنسمع الله من خلال صوته القدوس ، أو التعاليم المنقوله لنا  بالتسليم ، أو الكتاب المقدس ، *أو من خلال ما نقرأه من كتب روحية وسير  قديسين وصلوات.*
> إذاً فكل طرق وصول صوت الله لنا تسمى بوحى الله الشخصى...



صحيح ما عدا *الأزرق*.


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

*



تم نسخ المحاضره ودراستها وهى ابسط فى اسلوبها من السابقهولكن مازلت اقول انه ان تم نقسيم المحاضره الى نقاط ستكون اكثر تركيزا

أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي هى مقسمة لأسئلة بالفعل..










نقلت هذه الخريطة عن موقع ما
فما تعليقكم عليها؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليست دقيقة ..




السؤال الأول على لسانهم ولسانى وهو :
ماذا تعنى بالوحى الأعلانى ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو ان يعلن الرب للكاتب ان يكتب أمورا بدون ان يمليها عليه ويعصمه من الخطأ فيها..




يعنى انت عايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يحققوا أية مكاسب مادية من دعوتهم ؟
وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يُرسلوا لأقتسام خمس الأنفال مع الله؟
وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يحلوا الغنائم بأسمه ؟
وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يحللوا الأربعة زوجات ؟
وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يقتنوا ملكات اليمين ؟
وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح سلموا التقليد بلا سيوف ؟؟
وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يغزوا ولا غزوة واحدة ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا خالص خالص خالص..




 يعنى أية أرثوذكسية فكرهم ؟؟ - شرح مبسط 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذه الكلمة تعني " إستقامة الفكر والتعليم " ..
بالمعنى الإسلامي ، " حَسُن إسلامه "..




 يعنى مش حصة أملاء ..( أكُتب ما يملى عليك ) أو ( أقرأ ما أنا بفاضى ) ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا لا..




 يعنى ممكن نقول ألهام ربانى ؟ أم نتمسك بلفظة الوحى ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

وحي ولكن بغير الإملاء..



*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> في العهد القديم عندما يقول يكلم الرب النبي ليكي يكتب هل يكتب نفس الكلمات ام مجرد الهام وهو يكتب باسلوبه


في العهد القديم يوجد النوعان ..


----------



## apostle.paul (27 فبراير 2012)

*فى العهد القديم لما قيل وكانت كلمة الرب الى فلان النبى 
يقصد اعلان الله لفلان النبى 

ولما يكتب النبى هكذا قال الرب اله اسرائيل لا يقصد بها انها كلمات الله بل كلام الله ورسالته واعلانه لشعبه

زى مقولنا ان اللغة تطور وابتكار بشرى زمنى والله لا لغة له لانه ازلى ولا يرتبط بالزمانيات 

حتى لو استخدم الله لغة العبرانين فى التواصل مع شعبه فلا يعنى ان العبرانية هى لغة الله الازلى بل يعنى انه استخدم لغة البشر لكى يتواصل معهم 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 فبراير 2012)

> *يعنى انت عايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يحققوا أية مكاسب مادية من دعوتهم ؟
> وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يُرسلوا لأقتسام خمس الأنفال مع الله؟
> وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يحلوا الغنائم بأسمه ؟
> وعايز تقول أن رسل السيد المسيح لم يحللوا الأربعة زوجات ؟
> ...


*والنبى يا عبود مقولت كلمة واحدة من دول خالص
انت سالت ايه الدليل ان رسل المسيح تكلموا بالوحى
وقولت ان ما علموه كان ما تسملوه من المسيح وليس رسالة جديدة بينادوا بيها 


معنى ارثوذكسية فكرهم يعنى استقامة فكرهم 

ارثوذكسى يعنى مستقيم

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> *والنبى يا عبود مقولت كلمة واحدة من دول خالص*


دا مش موجه ليك ، دا موجه لــ ..
عبود بيتكلم وهو باصص على حاجة تاني وبالتالي بيكتب لحاجة تاني 

فاهمني انت ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (27 فبراير 2012)

> " ربما " يكون القديس لوقا أيضا ولكن هذا كلام غير أكيد " مجرد رأي " .. ( هذا اقتراح ضعيف جدا )


*لوقا مذكور فى قوائم السبعين رسول *


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

*المتابعون إلى الآن :

Abdel Messih
!! Coptic Lion !!
remo2010
fouad78
اليعازر
ABOTARBO
مينا إيليا
+Nevena+
عبود عبده عبود
Rosetta
اوريجانوس المصري
يسطس الأنطونى
Servant Of Christ
HappyButterfly
Bassem Farag
kibrom
تـ+ـونى
اوغسطينوس


هؤلاء هم الأعضاء فقط الذين أوضحوا أنهم متابعين وغيرهم لم يوضحوا هذا، وهذا معناه أن لو تكرر هذا الأمر لـ 5 مرات متتالية ( ويدخل معهم المحاضرة الاولى ) سيتم فصلهم من الدورة كمشتركين لأنهم بهذا يوضحوا انهم غير مهتمين بالموضوع ..



رجاء الإلتزام...


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

على كل عضو قام بتحميل المقالات ولم يسجل هذا في هذا الموضوع ان يخبرنا..


----------



## فادي الكلداني (27 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> على كل عضو قام بتحميل المقالات ولم يسجل هذا في هذا الموضوع ان يخبرنا..


 

*حبيب قلبي مولكا ...*

*انا نزلت المحاضرة الثانية ...وقرأتها امس اكثر من مرة لكن لم يتسنى لي الكتابة لكم ...على الرغم من متابعتي للتعليقات التي قام بها الاخوة الاحباء ...*

*يبدو الموضوع بالنسبة الي واضح من ناحية الوحي ..ففكرياً هو الهام روحي يتصف به الكاتب او الرسول كي ينقل فيه ما سمعه من تقليد او حدث عاصر به المسيح ..وهذا النقل يلزمه -اي كاتبه - عدم الخطأ ...*

*اما بالعودة لسؤال ...لماذا لم يكتب الرسل حالاً البشارة وانتظروا فترة من الزمن - اعتقد السؤال تمت الاجابة عليه بشكل وافٍ في المحاضرة للاسباب التي ذكرت ...لكن أود ان استزيد وأرجو تصحيح خطأي اذا كان هناك خطأ ....فمن قال ان الرسل تأخروا في التدوين؟ من المحتمل جداً ان ما كتبوه كان مجرد فقرات عاصروها وعاشوها ..ولنتحدث عن البشير يوحنا مثلا ...هناك احتمالات متعددة في ان يكون قد دون وسطر الاحداث ثم بعد ذلك تفرغ لجمعها وكتبها بشكلها الكامل ..مجرد احتمال قد يتحمل الصواب ام الخطأ ...*

*وانا متابع يا مولكا ..ربنا يسامحك!! :94:*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

*



حبيب قلبي مولكا ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *انا نزلت المحاضرة الثانية  ...وقرأتها امس اكثر من مرة لكن لم يتسنى لي الكتابة لكم ...على الرغم من  متابعتي للتعليقات التي قام بها الاخوة الاحباء ...*


*
طيب أستأذنك حبيبي ان تكتب هنا تعليقا يوضح هذا لأعرف..

*


> *من المحتمل جداً ان ما كتبوه كان  مجرد فقرات عاصروها وعاشوها ..ولنتحدث عن البشير يوحنا مثلا ...هناك  احتمالات متعددة في ان يكون قد دون وسطر الاحداث ثم بعد ذلك تفرغ لجمعها  وكتبها بشكلها الكامل ..مجرد احتمال قد يتحمل الصواب ام الخطأ ...*


*
بالفعل هو إحتمال ، وقد يكون صحيحا وقد يكون خاطئاً، لكن السؤال: هل هذا الإحتمال يرد على السؤال ؟

السؤال يتكلم عن " ما في يدنا الآن " لماذا لم يكتبوه في البداية ؟

قد يكونوا كتبوا على مراحل، هذا " يمكن " لكن السؤال عن " ما معنا " ..
وتذكر هذه النقطة سوف نناقشها في المستوى الثاني في قانونية إنجيل ما ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> *وانا متابع يا مولكا ..ربنا يسامحك!! :94:*


خدامك ...


----------



## ROWIS (27 فبراير 2012)

*ياعمنا حملناها من أول ما نزلت على طول، وبقرا ملف الوررد كلمة كلمة وأصلح اي اخطاء إملائية او إليكترونية.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *ياعمنا حملناها من أول ما نزلت على طول، وبقرا ملف الوررد كلمة كلمة وأصلح اي اخطاء إملائية او إليكترونية.*


طيب عشان اعرف انا ياريت تكتبوا في الموضوع! مش هاعرف الا بالطريقة دي!!

طيب الأخطاء الإملائية وعرفناها لكن الإلكترونية دي اية بقى ؟


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2012)

*اسفه لعدم استطاعتي تكلمة الدوره*
*لعدم استطاعتي تحميل المحاضرات*
*استعملت* google _chrome_ وfirefox و internet explorer ​
*ولا متصفح عاوز يحمل المحاضرات*
*اعتقد حاجه غلط في الكومبيوتر عندي *​​​​


----------



## Bassem Farag (27 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يعني خليها بنفس الحروف ماتعدلهاش لاني هاستخدمها فيما بعد في أمر ما هاتعرفه بعدين ..


 
آسف أستاذ مولكا .. إذا كنت ب ادخل فى حوار ما بينك وبين Coptic Lion
بس أنا مش فاهم إيه اللى يفضل بنفس الحروف ... محاضرتك الأصلية بأخطاءها ، واللا مشاركته اللى قام بتعديلها؟

ثانياً : إذا كنا بنصحح الأخطاء الأملائية ... يبقى فى أخطاء فى المقدمة والمحاضرة الأولى ، وحتى المحاضرة التانية فيها أخطاء أملائية أخرى غير اللى ذكرها أخونا الحبيب Coptic Lion 
وكذلك أخطاء لغوية وربما نحوية أيضاً
هل تحب إنى أكتبها لحضرتك؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> بس أنا مش فاهم إيه اللى يفضل بنفس الحروف ... محاضرتك الأصلية بأخطاءها ، واللا مشاركته اللى قام بتعديلها؟


مشاركته.


> ثانياً : إذا كنا بنصحح الأخطاء الأملائية ... يبقى فى أخطاء فى المقدمة  والمحاضرة الأولى ، وحتى المحاضرة التانية فيها أخطاء أملائية أخرى غير  اللى ذكرها أخونا الحبيب Coptic Lion
> وكذلك أخطاء لغوية وربما نحوية أيضاً
> هل تحب إنى أكتبها لحضرتك؟


ياريت ....


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> *اسفه لعدم استطاعتي تكلمة الدوره*
> *لعدم استطاعتي تحميل المحاضرات*
> *استعملت*google _chrome_ وfirefox و internet explorer ​
> *ولا متصفح عاوز يحمل المحاضرات*
> *اعتقد حاجه غلط في الكومبيوتر عندي *​



يمكنك قراءة المقالات هنا ..


----------



## Bassem Farag (27 فبراير 2012)

*المحاضرة الثانية*



Molka Molkan قال:


> فبدأ سفر التكوين بخلقة العالم ثم البشر، ثم سقط الجنس البشري ، ثم يكمل فيكمل إلى أن أعاد الرب الإنسان الذي سقط بإرادته ، أعاده بإرادته ( أي بإرادة الإنسان ) أيضاً إلى الملكوت ولكن بالخلاص بدمه المقدس، ​​​​​​​


​ 
مش فاهم اللى بالأحمر
يعنى إيه ثم يكمل فيكمل؟


----------



## Bassem Farag (27 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ياريت ....


 

حاضرين يا أستاذنا


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> مش فاهم اللى بالأحمر
> يعنى إيه ثم يكمل فيكمل؟


اي مرورا بالكتب الموجودة في الوسط والاحداث ...


----------



## girgis2 (27 فبراير 2012)

*تم تحميل الملفات

محاضرة رائعة بالفعل وتوضيحاتها مهمة أيضاااا

ولدي بعض الاستفسارات:

*


> *الوحى لدينا لا يطلق عليه سوى لفظة واحدة انه فوق الطبيعى *​


*
أنا فهمت واقتنعت بأن الوحي لدينا تفاعلي فالله يعلن والكاتب يكتب ولكن روح الله لا يلغي شخصية ونفسية وخصائص الكاتب ويجعله سلبي بشكل كلي وكأنه آله جامدة بل يسمح له بتوضيح الايمان بلغة وأسلوب الكاتب نفسه وخلفيته الثقافيه فاللغة ما هي الا طريقة لتوصيل أو توضيح الاعلان الالهي وما نؤمن به وليست هي الايمان نفسه

أما دور الروح القدس فهو اختيار الأشخاص الذين يكتبون عن الله بدون الوقوع في الخطأ أو الذلل وهذا بالنسبة لآبائنا الرسل وتقليدهم

هل هذا هو معنى لفظة فوق الطبيعي دي؟ ولا في تصحيح لكلامي؟

مهو ممكن برضة المسلم يقول ان وحي كتابه أيضاااا فوق الطبيعي؟

*


> *وهذا  تجلى فى اعظم اعلان الهى حينما تجسد الله الكلمة واعلن لنا عن طبيعة  الله  الفائقة فمجد وقدس البشرية فى شخصه حينما اتخذ الجسد واحدا مع اقنومه   ككلمة الله فقدس البشرية واعلن لنا منها عن طبيعة الله الفائقة*


*قد يكون هذا السؤال في غير موعده الآن ولكن لدي رغبة في معرفة الاجابة:
هل المقصود بالفائقة هنا هي أن من فوائد التجسد هو معرفة ورؤية الله - الفائق - **في صورة ناسوتية** بحيث يسهل التعرف على سلوك وطبيعة وفكر الله*


> هل  لو لم يقل الكتاب المقدس عن الرب يسوع المسيح أنه هو الـ " مونوجنيس " هل  لم نكن لنعرف أن بنوتنا للإله *بنوة تبني بالنعمة* وبنوته للإله بنوة من ذات  الجوهر ( الطبيعة )؟،


*هل المقصود هنا بلفظة النعمة هو نعمة الخلاص والفداء؟*


> لماذا  لم يعرف بنو إسرائيل مكان دفن موسى النبي؟، أعتقد أنكم تعرفون الجواب، لأن  موسى كان عظيماً جدا عند اليهود جميعا بل حتى إلى مجيء المسيح نفسه كان  عظيماً فكم وكم بالأكثر كان عظيما في حياته وعند موته، فكان جائز جداً أن  يقوم بني إسرائيل بعبادة موسى أو بتوقيره لدرجة كبيرة تخالف ما يريده الرب  منهم، *فخفاه*،


*قد يكون سؤالاااا بعيدااا عن الموضوع الأصلي ولكن لدي رغبة في معرفته:
هل مكان دفن موسى النبي مخفياااا حتى الآن؟

ربنا يوفقكم ويبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعبكم
*​


----------



## coptic eagle (27 فبراير 2012)

اهلا بالاخ مولكا 
انا ليا تعليق بسيط 
اسلوب التلاميذ في الكرازه يشبه كثيرا اسلوب المسيح في التعليم
 فالمسيح ايضا لم يترك انجيلا مكتوبا ولكنه كان يعلم التلاميذ عن طريق حياته المعاشه وعن طريق التعليم الشفوي ايضا
يعني مثلا المسيح عندما كان يكلمهم عن المحبه اعطاهم امثله عمليه عن المحبه 
عندما كان يكلمهم عن الغفران 
كان يغفر لصالبيه 
عندما كلمهم عن اهمية حمل الصليب كان هو ايضا يحمل الصليب 
لهذا وللتقليد اهمية كبره لان السيد المسيح عندما كرز لم يكن يكرز عن طريق انه كتب كتابا مثلا ولكنه كان يكرز ويعلم عن طريق التعليم الشفوي  والحياة المعاشه التي تعطي المزيد من المصداقيه لكلامه
وهذا ايضا ما فعله التلاميذ الاطهار 
حيث كرزوا وعلموا عن طريق التعليم الشفوي  وحياتهم المعاشه


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (27 فبراير 2012)

*تم تحميل المقاله الثانيه 

وكان عندى  استفسار على الجزئيه دى




			معيار الوحي يمكن أن نلخصه ببسهولة في أنه " أنفاس الإله "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلمة وحى معروفه وتعبير انفاس الاله يكاد يكون مفهوم

ولكن

ببساطه اكتر ممكن تقولى ايه هو معيار الوحى؟؟

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم

*​


----------



## emad62 (27 فبراير 2012)

*انا متابع المحاضره الاولى *
*ومتابع لكل الردود*
*مش مستفاد بس*
*انا مستمتع*
*بجد *
*ربنا معاكو*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (27 فبراير 2012)

> *طيب أستأذنك حبيبي ان تكتب هنا تعليقا يوضح هذا
> لأعرف..*


 

بالعكس يا مولكا ...دأنت تؤمر أمر ..مش تستأذن ...





> خدامك




*كلنا خدامين الرب يا مولكا ...وأنا الي خدامك يا اغلى اخ*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> * ببساطه اكتر ممكن تقولى ايه هو معيار الوحى؟؟*


معيار الوحي هو إلهام الله للرسل وتبشيرهم .. أنفاس الله..


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل والمتابعه
ووضح لى لماذا تلأخر الرسل فى كتابه الأسفار
-------------------------------------------------
بأمانه مجهود رائع وأنا أستفدت كتير جدا


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 فبراير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *أو من خلال ما نقرأه من كتب روحية وسير قديسين وصلوات.*
> إذاً فكل طرق وصول صوت الله لنا تسمى بوحى الله الشخصى...


أخى مولكا أنت قلت ان كلامى صحيح فيما عدا هذا السطر ، فدعنى أوضح كلامى 
بخصوص هذا السطر أنا لم أقصد الوحى الكتابى ، ولكن من خلال المحاضرة بدأت أفكر أن الوحى هو شئ خاص بكلام الله ، فبدأت أفكر أن كلام الله لى أنا شخصياً "وأنا أعلم أنه من خلال روح الله القدوس الذى بداخلنا" أستطيع إن جاز التعبير أن أسميه وحى الله الشخصى لى
فهل هذا التعبير يجوز أم أيضاً خطأ؟
منتظر تعليقك أخى الحبيب

وبحصوص هذاا الخريطة قلت أنها غير دقيقة
فأرجوا التوضيح


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2012)

*تم التحميل مجهود رائع اخواتي
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> فهل هذا التعبير يجوز أم أيضاً خطأ؟


خطأ ، لان ما تقصده انت هو عمل النعمة وليس الوحي، فالوحي الرسولي وحي ذا سلطان على كل مسيحي..



> وبحصوص هذاا الخريطة قلت أنها غير دقيقة


بعد المحاضرة القادمة بإذن المسيح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 فبراير 2012)

*تم التحميل 
و المذاكرة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

الحقيقة لا توجد ولا عقيدة واحدة أساسية تعتمد على آية واحدة في الكتاب المقدس، ولهذا نقول أن العقائد الأساسية
هى في كل الكتاب وليست في آية واحدة

جديدة عليا بس أنا عاوزك طول عليا وتشرحها بكلمات بسيطة وقليلة
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> *اسفه لعدم استطاعتي تكلمة الدوره*
> *لعدم استطاعتي تحميل المحاضرات*
> *استعملت*google _chrome_ وfirefox و internet explorer ​
> *ولا متصفح عاوز يحمل المحاضرات*
> *اعتقد حاجه غلط في الكومبيوتر عندي *​



ليه بس يا قمره

لو حابه تكملي معانا
انا ممكن ابعتلك المحاضرات في رسائل خاصه
وانتي خديهم كوبي بست في صفحه ورد عندك 
وتابعي معانا
هو هايبقي متعب عليكي شويه بس المحاضرات
تستاهل التعب بصراحه

ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> جديدة عليا بس أنا عاوزك طول عليا وتشرحها بكلمات بسيطة وقليلة​


يعني لا توجد عقيدة مبنية على نص واحد، بحيث لو لم يكن هذا النص موجود لما كانت هذه العقيدة موجودة ...


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل والمذاكره فى وقت لاحق 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bent el Massih (27 فبراير 2012)

*حملت المحاضرة الثانية
اقرأه وارجع للموضوع​*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (27 فبراير 2012)

*تم قراءة المحاضرةالثانيه اكثر من مرة 
والحقيقه انى معجب بها 
فاسلوبها اسهل بكثيرمن المحاضرة الاولى 
ولا توجد عندى تعليقات حاليا*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> *والحقيقه انى معجب بها
> فاسلوبها اسهل بكثيرمن المحاضرة الاولى *​



يا خسارة!!
كان نفسي اخليها صعبة 
هاها..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 فبراير 2012)

المحاضرة مفيدة جدا بس انا ظروفى لا استطيع التحميل لان الجهاز مشترك بين افراد الاسرة ولكن استفدت كثيرا من المحاضرة واتمنى ان ترسلوا لى دائما المحاضرات بهذه الطريقة واشكركم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2012)

*ملخصات وتجميعات الأسئلة للمحاضرتين*

*أسئلة المحاضرة الثانية أولاً بأول تجدونها هنا لمنع التكرار* 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3128760&posted=1#post3128760

*وسيتم تجميع الأسئلة كلها وأعطائها للأخوة المشرفين لمراجعتها وتنقيحها وتنزليها مرة أخرى بالصيغة الملائمة *
*أسئلة المحاضرة الأولى وعددها (99) سؤال ( حتى الآن ) تجدونها هنا :*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205094
 
*وجارى متابعة كل سؤال جديد واعادة وضعه فى المكان المخصص له ...*
*حد يبعت لنا دخان بقى أو شوية بن محوجين ...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> *حد يبعت لنا دخان بقى أو شوية بن محوجين ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


>


*كسبنا صلاة النبى ؟؟؟؟؟*
*على فكرة أنا حملت المحاضرتين ولسة ما جاوبتنيش على سؤالى المقصود الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأخيرة من  سفر رؤيا يوحنا ؟؟*
*صح ؟ ...راعى المستجدين معلش ..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> *على فكرة أنا حملت المحاضرتين ولسة ما جاوبتنيش على سؤالى المقصود الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأخيرة من  سفر رؤيا يوحنا ؟؟*
> *صح ؟ ...راعى المستجدين معلش ..*


مش فاكر حبيبي ، قول لي تاني، انا اسف نسيت...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مش فاكر حبيبي ، قول لي تاني، انا اسف نسيت...


 الواجب كان الأصحاحات الثلاث الأولى من سفر التكوين
والأصحاحات الثلاثة الأخيرة من سفر الرؤيا..
*سؤالى المقصود هو سفر رؤيا يوحنا ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

*



 سؤالى المقصود هو سفر رؤيا يوحنا ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم عزيزي ، لا يوجد سفر رؤيا في العهد الجديد إلا " رؤيا يوحنا " ..
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 فبراير 2012)

حملت المحاضره وقراتها 
الرب يباركك


----------



## تـ+ـونى (27 فبراير 2012)

تسجيل متابعه لكل المناقشات
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (27 فبراير 2012)

*محاضرة رائعة ومبسطة ارجو ان تكون المحاضرات المقبلة بنفس الاسلوب
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
وآسفة على التأخير*


----------



## be believer (27 فبراير 2012)

أنا قرأت المحاضرة مرة واحدة​


----------



## apostle.paul (27 فبراير 2012)

> *هل هذا هو معنى لفظة فوق الطبيعي دي؟ ولا في تصحيح لكلامي؟
> 
> مهو ممكن برضة المسلم يقول ان وحي كتابه أيضاااا فوق الطبيعي؟*


*ايوة فوق الطبيعى يعنى فوق مستوى ابتكار البشر فهو اعلان مباشر من الله
*


> *هل المقصود بالفائقة هنا هي أن من فوائد التجسد هو معرفة ورؤية الله - الفائق - **في صورة ناسوتية** بحيث يسهل التعرف على سلوك وطبيعة وفكر الله*


*الفائقة يعنى فوق مستوى الادراك البشرى *


> *هل المقصود هنا بلفظة النعمة هو نعمة الخلاص والفداء؟*


*نعمة ان الله اعادك لصورتك الاولى فاسترجعت علاقة البنوية بينك وبين الله *


----------



## بايبل333 (27 فبراير 2012)

جارى التحميل


----------



## Servant Of Christ (27 فبراير 2012)

*نسختُ المحاظرة الثانية و كانت سهلة جدا و أعجبتني خصوصا توضيح مفهوم الوحي المسيحي ....الرب يباركك الجميع ..

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## صوت الرب (27 فبراير 2012)

تم تحميل المحاضرة الثانية
لا يوجد مشكلة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 فبراير 2012)

تسجيل متابعة
تم تحميل المحاضرة الاولى والثانية
اشكرك اخى مولكا للتعب والمجهود
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 فبراير 2012)

*فعلا من الملاحظ جدا ان المسيحيين تأثروا جدا فى كثير منهم بنظرية الوحى فى الإسلام وإختلطت عليهم الأمور .شكرا أخى مولكا لتوضيح الأمر لجميع الأخوة ...ويجعل الرب ثمار هذه الدورة ثلاثين وستين ومائة.
*


----------



## ROWIS (27 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طيب عشان اعرف انا ياريت تكتبوا في الموضوع! مش هاعرف الا بالطريقة دي!!
> 
> طيب الأخطاء الإملائية وعرفناها لكن الإلكترونية دي اية بقى ؟


*دي يا جميل حاجة تافهة متشتغلش بالك (مش مهمة أوي)
يعني زي ما تقول ان في قواعد للكتابة الإليكترونية، زي مثلا الفاصلة (،) مينفعش يكون قبلها مسافة، ولكن بيكون بعدها فقط مسافة.
علامات الجملة الاعتراضية (- -) مينفعش بيقى في مسافة بينهم وبين الجملة او الجملة اللي داخلهم كمثال تبقى كده ( وكنا-نقصد نحن- نلعب).
كذلك القومسين () مينفعش بيقى في مسافات برضوا، يعني تبقى كده (نحن). وكذلك علامة الإستفهام وعلامة التعجب والنقطة والنقطتين.
الاقواس اللي من النوع دي "" دي أقواس لاتينية ولكن في اللغة العربية بنكتبها كده* «*».*
*حرف الياء والالف اللينه (ي)، (ى).*
*وحاجات من النوع ده (حاجات لا تؤثر على المعني ولا المضمون ولا اي حاجة، فقط زي ما تقول قواعد جمالية)*.


----------



## Basilius (27 فبراير 2012)

اسلوبكم في المقاله الاولى رائع 
ولم يسعفني الوقت لقراءه المقاله الثانيه لاني مضغوط في العمل ولكني سأقرئها 
عموما
سأحاول ان اكون موجود و اساعدكم  قريبا


----------



## ramy22 (27 فبراير 2012)

تسجيل متابعة .. تحياتى عزيزى مولكا  ​


----------



## The light of JC (27 فبراير 2012)

موتابع


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 فبراير 2012)

*المحاضره الثانيه اسهل بكتير من المحاضره الاولي
شكرا
الرب يباركك
الي الامام يا مولكا :bud:*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> *الي الامام يا مولكا :bud:*​


إلى الجهاااااد...


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

في حبت حاجات كدا ..هتابع واقولك مولكاا حبيب قلبي

ياريت ..تعمل عناوين ..وتحط تحتها التفصيل ..واستخدم الالوان والصور كلما امكن حتي لو فشرح جزء بسيط ..أنا متابع وحقيقي تستاهلوا مليون تقييم
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> في حبت حاجات كدا ..هتابع واقولك مولكاا حبيب قلبي​


تحت امرك، انا منتظر ..


> ياريت ..تعمل عناوين ..وتحط تحتها التفصيل ..واستخدم الالوان والصور كلما  امكن حتي لو فشرح جزء بسيط ..أنا متابع وحقيقي تستاهلوا مليون تقييم



ربنا يخليك ، حاضر ..


----------



## be believer (27 فبراير 2012)

قرأت المحاضرة للمرة الثانية 
شكرا


----------



## The Coptic Legend (27 فبراير 2012)

> ما هو معيار الوحي؟، إن معيار الوحي يمكن أن نلخصه ببسهولة في أنه " أنفاس الإله "،


لم افهم هذه الجمله ما المقصود ب انفاس الاله


----------



## ROWIS (27 فبراير 2012)

*طب كده في سؤال
صيغة المحاضرتين أوحتلي ان التقليد المسيحي مقصور فقط على مرحلة العهد الجديد، وكأن العهد القديم لا نأخد منه تقليد .. مع ان العهد القديم تم فك رموزه في العهد الجديد
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 فبراير 2012)

*النت وحش عندى يادوب اتحمل بالعافيه وهبتدى اقراها انا حاسه انى بنسى الدروس او انى مش عارفه افهم بسرعه بليز ادونا فرصه ووقت كافى نقرا ونفهم ونقرا كل صفحات المناقشه عشان نقدر نستفيد *
*عمتا انا بسجل  متابعتى بانى حملت الملف التانى للدرس*
​


----------



## القناص الجديد (27 فبراير 2012)

سؤال    يعنى هناك  عصمه للتقليد الشفوى ؟


----------



## The Coptic Legend (27 فبراير 2012)

Mina The Coptic قال:


> لم افهم هذه الجمله ما المقصود ب انفاس الاله



خلاص فهمت بعد قراءه المناقشات
مش محتاج اجابه
سجل متابعه 
شكرا لمجهودكم
​


----------



## القناص الجديد (27 فبراير 2012)

سؤال  تانى  طب ما ممكن ان اليهود يدعو  التقليد  يهودى       التلمود  والميشانا وغيره من الكتب  وانها تقليد شفوى


----------



## apostle.paul (27 فبراير 2012)

> سؤال    يعنى هناك  عصمه للتقليد الشفوى ؟


*التقليد الرسولى هو اساس ايمانك بالمسيح , فان لم يقدم لك ايمان قويم ومتسقيم منين هتستمد ايمانك بالمسيح؟؟؟؟
فى فرق بين التقليد الرسولى وتقاليد الكنيسة 
*


> سؤال  تانى  طب ما ممكن ان اليهود يدعو  التقليد  يهودى       التلمود  والميشانا وغيره من الكتب  وانها تقليد شفوى


*اولا المشنا هى جزء من التلمود مش شئ اخر غيره
ثانيا بالفعل اليهود قالوا ان التلمود تقليد شفوى ويؤمنوا بيه ويقدسوه 
لكن احنا فى كنيسة العهد الجديد ليس لدينا تلمود ولا هاجادا ولا غيره احنا لدينا شخص المسيح اللى دبر الخلاص والتلاميذ بشروا بيه 
بشروا بمخلص مش بغسل الايادى قبل الاكل 
بشروا بالفادى مش بان الله يقضى عطلة الاسبوع فى تعليم الملائكة والشياطين التوارة  *


----------



## ROWIS (27 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *فى فرق بين التقليد الرسولى وتقاليد الكنيسة
> *


*هو مش التقليد الرسولي هو هو التقليد الكنسي؟
هو في فرق بينهم؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 فبراير 2012)

*اة طبعا فى فرق 
تقليد كنيستك القبطية يا استاذ رويس ان الصيام الكبير 55 يوم
فهل هذا الصيام تقليد رسولى ام تقليد كنسى؟

لكن كنيستك وكنايس العالم كلها تؤمن بان المسيح هو ابن الله

فهل المسيح ابن الله مجرد تقليد لكنيسة ام هو التقليد الرسولى المسلم للكل؟
*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (27 فبراير 2012)

انا لى سوائل بسيط بما ان الكتاب المقدس له شقان شقى روحى والاخر بشرى فالشق الروحى معروف وهو الروح القدس المسوقه للرسل فلا خلاف فيه اما الخلاف ففى الشق البشرى الذى يتعلق بالحروف او الالفاظ والسؤائل هل هناك اخطاء من الرسل فى كتابه الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا على المخاضره القيمه


----------



## be believer (27 فبراير 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> انا لى سوائل بسيط بما ان الكتاب المقدس له شقان شقى روحى والاخر بشرى فالشق الروحى معروف وهو الروح القدس المسوقه للرسل فلا خلاف فيه اما الخلاف ففى الشق البشرى الذى يتعلق بالحروف او الالفاظ والسؤائل هل هناك اخطاء من الرسل فى كتابه الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وشكرا على المخاضره القيمه



الإجابة على سؤالك موجود بشكل واضح و صريح في المحاضرة 
وهو :
" بل ان كل رسول يكتب بحسب خلفيته الثقافية والعلمية *ويعصمه الروح القدس من الخطأ *"

آسف على تدخلي بالإجابة ..


----------



## ROWIS (27 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اة طبعا فى فرق
> تقليد كنيستك القبطية يا استاذ رويس ان الصيام الكبير 55 يوم
> فهل هذا الصيام تقليد رسولى ام تقليد كنسى؟
> 
> ...


*ايوة طب مهو تقليد الكنيسة متأخد من التقليد .. وإلا يبقى التقليد ملهوش اي مرجعية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2012)

*ياجماعة أحنا بنتوه منكم كدة ...*
*برجاء أنتظار أجابة القائمين على الدورة ...*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 فبراير 2012)

حملت المحاضرة   وقرأءتها  بإعجاب شديد  للغاية 
وكالعادة   ----أكثر من رائعة
وكالعادة    متابع  بشغف بالغ  وبشوق   زائد
الرب يبارك  هذا العمل   مستخدما هذا  المنتدى الرائع   لاكرام وتمجيد إسمه القدوس
الرب يسوع يعمل بكم ومن خلالكم  لبنيان الكنيسة  
ألف ألف شكر وتقدير
متابع[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## apostle.paul (27 فبراير 2012)

> *ايوة طب مهو تقليد الكنيسة متأخد من التقليد .. وإلا يبقى التقليد ملهوش اي مرجعية*


*لا لان مش كل تقليد كنسى بيرجع لعصر الرسل 
والا لوجدنا ان كل الكنائس الرسولية بتسير بنفس النظام فى تنظيم اصوامها وصلواتها 
ودا مش حاصل
التقليد الرسولى هو ان المسيحين مدعوين للصيام 
تحديد مواعيد الصيام ومدتها دا تقاليد كنسية انت غير كنيسة انطاكية غير كنيسة روما غير باقى الكنايس كل كنيسة وليها نظامها
لكن التقليد الرسولى هو دعوتنا للصيام  

*


----------



## ROWIS (27 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا لان مش كل تقليد كنسى بيرجع لعصر الرسل
> والا لوجدنا ان كل الكنائس الرسولية بتسير بنفس النظام فى تنظيم اصوامها وصلواتها
> ودا مش حاصل
> التقليد الرسولى هو ان المسيحين مدعوين للصيام
> ...


*أهااا
يعني الجوهر واحد ولكن الطقوس مختلفه شوية*


----------



## rania79 (27 فبراير 2012)

ميرسى ع المحاضرة جملتها وهقراها وليا عودة


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (28 فبراير 2012)

*انا ملاحظه انه المره دى مفيش واجب

:11_1_211v:




:ab10:


*​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 فبراير 2012)

*تسجيل متابعة*

أشكركم أخوتي الأحباء هل هذا المجهود الرائع في المحاضرات والرد على الأسئلة. 
متابع للموضوع  والمحاضرات (PDF) والأسئلة. 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويبارك في حياتكم وخدمتكم ويفرح قلوبكم.


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> الإجابة على سؤالك موجود بشكل واضح و صريح في المحاضرة
> وهو :
> " بل ان كل رسول يكتب بحسب خلفيته الثقافية والعلمية *ويعصمه الروح القدس من الخطأ *"
> 
> آسف على تدخلي بالإجابة ..




رجاء عدم رد أي عضو على أي عضو مهما كان السؤال سهل او معروف او تعرفون الإجابة، رجاء..


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> إذ ا  كان  هناك تاخير منى فى مطالعة  المحاضرات  على ال  -  فورشير-  فالسبب  تقنى   محض  أنا أذهب للرابط المذكور   واضغط داون لود
> ولا يحدث واخيرا اضطررت ان  احمل  التول بار   الخاص بالفور شير  ظنا منى ان هذا يسهل الاطلاع -مما ادى الى تقل الجهاز وبطئه الشديد  \\وعايز اتخلص من كل ال فور شير  ومش عارف



هل تم تحميل المقالات؟


رجاء من الكل ، من يواجة صعوبة في التحميل لا يترك نفسه بدون تحميل ، فليخبرنا ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> انا لى سوائل بسيط بما ان الكتاب المقدس له شقان شقى روحى والاخر بشرى فالشق الروحى معروف وهو الروح القدس المسوقه للرسل فلا خلاف فيه اما الخلاف ففى الشق البشرى الذى يتعلق بالحروف او الالفاظ والسؤائل هل هناك اخطاء من الرسل فى كتابه الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وشكرا على المخاضره القيمه




لا ، لا تفصل، الروح القدس من مهماته هو عصمة الرسل .. فلا خطأ


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياجماعة أحنا بنتوه منكم كدة ...*
> *برجاء أنتظار أجابة القائمين على الدورة ...*



هل في اسئلة حبيبي نسيتها ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

*المتابعون إلى الآن :*




 Abdel Messih
 !! Coptic Lion !!
 remo2010
 fouad78
 اليعازر
 ABOTARBO
 مينا إيليا
 +Nevena+
 عبود عبده عبود
 Rosetta
 اوريجانوس المصري
 يسطس الأنطونى
 Servant Of Christ
 HappyButterfly
 Bassem Farag
 kibrom
 تـ+ـونى
 اوغسطينوس
فادي الكلداني
ROWIS
girgis2
coptic eagle
Waiting+Jesus
emad62
النهيسى
يسطس الأنطونى
bob
+إيرينى+
FADY_TEMON
^_^mirna
karima
المفدى بالدم
حبيب يسوع
عبود عبده عبود
اوغسطينوس
تـ+ـونى
The Undertaker
بايبل333
Servant Of Christ
صوت الرب
مونيكا 57
سمعان الاخميمى
Basilius
ramy22
The light of JC
Mina The Coptic
G.a.L.a.x.y
القناص الجديد
ثابت بيسوع
ElectericCurrent
rania79
egyptchristian


----------



## avamakary (28 فبراير 2012)

تم  التحميل والقراءة   جيدا


----------



## ROWIS (28 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا لان مش كل تقليد كنسى بيرجع لعصر الرسل
> والا لوجدنا ان كل الكنائس الرسولية بتسير بنفس النظام فى تنظيم اصوامها وصلواتها
> ودا مش حاصل
> التقليد الرسولى هو ان المسيحين مدعوين للصيام
> ...



*معلش انا فكرت شويتين، طب مهوالبطاركة او الكنيسة هي امتداد الرسل، والرسل امتداد للتلاميذ، والتلاميذ امتداد للمسيح.
يعني لما الرسل يعملوا مجمع مقدس سنة 51م (تقريباً مش فاكر اوي) والمجمع يُقِر حاجة، يبقى خلاص ما أقروه دخل في نطاق التقليد وبالتالي الطقوس زي مثلاً الصيام (بما انه المثل) مُستمد من من التقليد الكتابي والتقليد الشفوي، وبالتالي الاجيال القادمة (مثلما نحن) هاتصوم بنفس الطريقة لأن دي طقوس تم تسليمها لنا منذ القدم.
نفس القيام، طقس القداس الإلهي والزيجة والمعمودية والرسامة و و و كلها طقوس أخدناها من التلاميذ والرسل اللي اخدوها من المسيح.
لأن انا لو اعتبرت ان التقليد هو فقط دعوة للصوم يبقى كده هايدخل عامل لا يتحكم بالموضوع، بحيث كل يعمل لنفسه طريقة يصوم بيها مختلفة عن الكنيسة او عن ما تسلمته الكنيسة، فلو أخدنا دلوقتي طقس زي الزيجة او رسامة الكهنة وقولنا ان الجوهر هو الزيجة، طب والطقس بقى هانعمل الزيجة دي إزاي اذا لم نكن قد تسلمناها؟
ياريت استاذي توضيح اكثر في النقطة دي، انا عن نفسي مثلاً مش عارف المراحل اللي مرت على كل طقس كمثال: الصوم الكبير انا علموني انه كان اربعين يوم فقط وبعدين تم اضافة ليه اسبوع الاستعداد وبعدين تم ضم ليه (وليس إضافة) اسبوع الآلام والسبوت وسبت النور.
كمثال آخر: الصوم الصغير اللي هو 43 يوم: انا اعرف انه كان 40 يوم فقط ولكن بعد معجزة نقل المقطم تم إضافة ليه ثلاث أيام ليصير الصوم منذ القرن العاشر 43 ولم يتغير (ده يعتبر تقليد) -طبعاً في مقولات تانيه بخصوص الثلاث ايام زي حكاية هرقل واليهود وما فعلوه مع المسيحيين ولكن الاصح هي المعجزة بتاعة نقل المقطم.
- يعني بناء على ايه انا بحدد ان ده تقليد ولا ده مش تقليد؟ هل التقليد انتهي بموت الرسل؟ ولا هو مستمر باستمرار تلاميذ التلاميذ وصولا للاباء البطاركة الآن؟
ألحق أنزل الشغل بقى .. سلاموز
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل  
والمحاضرة    خصوصا والدورة برمتها  رائعة جدا 
الرب يبارك وينمى  عمله
ويستخدمكم لبنيان  الكنيسة وتمجيد اسمه القدوس 
واظهار الحقيقة الناصعة  الجلية
رائع 
متابع بشغف


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل في اسئلة حبيبي نسيتها ؟



لأ ...
*أنا كنت باكلم الجماعة دول* # 139
*والأجابة وضعها الدكتور ...أشكرك*
*منتظر باقى أسئلة الأعضاء حتى يمكن ضمها لملخص الأسئلة فى المحاضرة الثانية ...متابع معك ...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

*



معلش انا فكرت شويتين، طب مهوالبطاركة او الكنيسة هي امتداد الرسل، والرسل امتداد للتلاميذ، والتلاميذ امتداد للمسيح.

أنقر للتوسيع...


الجملة دي مش دقيقة،
اولا : البطارقة مش امتداد الرسل هم إمتداد " التقليد الرسولي ".
ثانيا : الرسل من ضمنهم التلاميذ ، اقصد الرسل الـ 82




يعني لما الرسل  يعملوا مجمع مقدس سنة 51م (تقريباً مش فاكر اوي) والمجمع يُقِر حاجة، يبقى  خلاص ما أقروه دخل في نطاق التقليد وبالتالي الطقوس زي مثلاً الصيام (بما  انه المثل) مُستمد من من التقليد الكتابي والتقليد الشفوي، وبالتالي  الاجيال القادمة (مثلما نحن) هاتصوم بنفس الطريقة لأن دي طقوس تم تسليمها  لنا منذ القدم.

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ثواني،

الرسل سلموا الصوم ، ولكن لم يسلموا ساعات الصوم وطريقته وووو، فهذا تقرره سلطة الكنسية الجامعة كمصدر قانوني ..




 نفس القيام، طقس القداس الإلهي والزيجة والمعمودية والرسامة و و و كلها طقوس أخدناها من التلاميذ والرسل اللي اخدوها من المسيح.

أنقر للتوسيع...

انت عندك خلط بين " ترتيبات الطقس" وبين " الطقس " ..





لأن انا لو اعتبرت ان التقليد هو فقط دعوة للصوم يبقى كده هايدخل عامل لا يتحكم بالموضوع، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليه؟ وفين الكنيسة ؟





فلو أخدنا  دلوقتي طقس زي الزيجة او رسامة الكهنة وقولنا ان الجوهر هو الزيجة، طب  والطقس بقى هانعمل الزيجة دي إزاي اذا لم نكن قد تسلمناها؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


ناخد مثال،،، قداس مار مرقس، هل هو نفسه الآن بنفس ما كتبه مارمرقس؟





 ياريت استاذي توضيح اكثر في النقطة دي، انا عن نفسي مثلاً مش عارف المراحل  اللي مرت على كل طقس كمثال: الصوم الكبير انا علموني انه كان اربعين يوم  فقط وبعدين تم اضافة ليه اسبوع الاستعداد وبعدين تم ضم ليه (وليس إضافة)  اسبوع الآلام والسبوت وسبت النور.

أنقر للتوسيع...


دلوقتي بقى السؤال لك ، مين اللي ليه السلطة دي اللي يضيف ؟




يعني بناء على ايه انا بحدد ان ده تقليد ولا ده مش تقليد؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

حبيبي ، انت نسيت كل اللي قلناه في ثانية!!

قلنا ان التقليد هو العقائد الإيمانية الأساسية، وليس أفعال طقسية..




هل التقليد انتهي بموت الرسل؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني اية " تقليد " اللي تقصدها ؟ ويعني اية " انتهى "؟


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

للرفع ..


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (28 فبراير 2012)

جاري التحميل .. ثم القراءة .. ثم التعليق


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 فبراير 2012)

> *الجملة دي مش دقيقة،
> اولا : البطارقة مش امتداد الرسل هم إمتداد " التقليد الرسولي ".
> ثانيا : الرسل من ضمنهم التلاميذ ، اقصد الرسل الـ 82
> *



البطاركة هم امتداد الرسل في الكهنوت وليس في التقليد الرسولي  صح ولا غلط


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

> البطاركة هم امتداد الرسل في الكهنوت وليس في التقليد الرسولي  صح ولا غلط



في الكهنوت كل كاهن هو صورة للمسيح نفسه ، لانه مش امتياز ، دي خدمة وعلى صورة المسيح، دا حاجة والتعليم حاجة ، كما قلنا " التقليد الرسولي " هو الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسيين ..


----------



## apostle.paul (28 فبراير 2012)

> *يعني  لما الرسل  يعملوا مجمع مقدس سنة 51م (تقريباً مش فاكر اوي) والمجمع يُقِر  حاجة، يبقى  خلاص ما أقروه دخل في نطاق التقليد وبالتالي الطقوس زي مثلاً  الصيام (بما  انه المثل) مُستمد من من التقليد الكتابي والتقليد الشفوي،  وبالتالي  الاجيال القادمة (مثلما نحن) هاتصوم بنفس الطريقة لأن دي طقوس تم  تسليمها  لنا منذ القدم.*


*مجمع اورشليم الاول كان للفصل فى قضية ختان الامم دا كان شئ ضرورى واقف عثرة امام قبول الامم للمسيح 
قرار مجمع اورشليم يسرى على كل الكنيسة قديمها وحديثها مش لازم تتهود علشان تؤمن بالمسيح
مسئلة الصوم تقليد مسلم لكن ترتيب الصوم دا حسب تقليد كل كنيسة 
على ما اتذكر ان الصوم الاربعينى اللى انت بتصومه فى مصر دا كان فى الكنيسة الاولى قبل عيد الفصح بيصوموا الجمعة العظيمة فقط ويسمى صيام الفصح وكما كان معروف صيام الاربعاء والجمعة واشار اليها الدياديكية 
حتى ديونسيوس اللى بيعتبر خليفة اروجان فى اسكندرية قال ان الصيام لا يمتد اكتر من 6 ايام 
بداية من القديس اثناسيوس ابتدت الكنيسة القبطية تصوم الصيام الاربعينى كاملا  

لان الصوم مش فريضة وواجب الصوم ضرورى لجهاد الانسان الروحى فتقرره الكنيسة حسبما ترى احتياج ابنائها الروحيين وتعرض لتطورات كتير 
*


> *نفس القيام، طقس القداس الإلهي والزيجة والمعمودية والرسامة و و و كلها طقوس أخدناها من التلاميذ والرسل اللي اخدوها من المسيح.*


*الترتيب دا حسب كنيستك ولم نستلم من الرسل نصوص واضحة تقرأ فى الزيجة او فى اى شئ اخر
*


> *لأن انا لو اعتبرت ان التقليد هو فقط دعوة للصوم يبقى كده هايدخل عامل لا يتحكم بالموضوع، *


*شوف انت بتتبع كنيسة ايه واتبع تقليدها 
*


> *فلو  أخدنا  دلوقتي طقس زي الزيجة او رسامة الكهنة وقولنا ان الجوهر هو الزيجة،  طب  والطقس بقى هانعمل الزيجة دي إزاي اذا لم نكن قد تسلمناها؟*


*بوضع الايدى كما كان الرسل
*


> *ياريت  استاذي توضيح اكثر في النقطة دي، انا عن نفسي مثلاً مش عارف المراحل  اللي  مرت على كل طقس كمثال: الصوم الكبير انا علموني انه كان اربعين يوم  فقط وبعدين تم اضافة ليه اسبوع الاستعداد وبعدين تم ضم ليه (وليس إضافة)  اسبوع الآلام والسبوت وسبت النور.*


*لو علموك ان الامر بصيام اربعين يوم كان امر رسولى يبقى غلط *


> *هل التقليد انتهي بموت الرسل؟ *


*التقاليد الرسولية مستمرة فى الكنيسة بالتسليم
لكل تقليد كل كنيسة فكل كنيسة لديها تراث من الاباء لا ينقطع الى نهاية الزمن *


----------



## ROWIS (28 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> 
> الجملة دي مش دقيقة،
> اولا : البطارقة مش امتداد الرسل هم إمتداد " التقليد الرسولي ".
> ...





> * لا ثواني،
> 
> الرسل سلموا الصوم ، ولكن لم يسلموا ساعات الصوم وطريقته وووو، فهذا تقرره سلطة الكنسية الجامعة كمصدر قانوني ..
> *





> * انت عندك خلط بين " ترتيبات الطقس" وبين " الطقس " ..
> *





> * ناخد مثال،،، قداس مار مرقس، هل هو نفسه الآن بنفس ما كتبه مارمرقس؟
> *


* لأ طبعاً، تم اضافة حاجات ليه من خلال القديس كيرلس وعلشان كده اتسمى القداس الكيرلسي
بس اللي عاوز أفهمه ان الطقوس دي بناء عليها بيبقى في حلول روح قدس (أسرار الكنيسة)، وأحنا منين عرفنا طقوس او ترتيب طقوس زي الزيجة والكهنوت والمعمودية لو مكناش استلمناها من الرسل نفسهم اللي علمونا هذه الطقوس واللي استلموها من السيد المسيح (خلال الخمسين يوم بعد القيامة لما كان بيعلمهم الامور المختصه بملكوت السموات).
مقدمة الديسقولية بتعريب ابونا مرقس داود

















زي ما مكتوب تكون اوامر لكل الكنائس المسيحية
فهما سلمونا الطقوس بترتيباتها، زي طقس الزيجة والمعمودية وطقس القداس الإلهي ومع مرور الزمن خلفاء التلاميذ والرسل (اللي هما البطاركة) اجتمعوا بالمجمع المقدس او الكنيسة برأسه الاب البطرك بتاعها أقر حاجة أضافية لما هو تسلمه (لأن الاب البطرك ده زيه زي القديس مارمرقس في السلطة وواخد من نفس نفخة الروح القدس اللي اخدوها التلاميذ في يوم الخماسين) وبالتالي ما يُقِرهُ الاب البطرك + المجمع المقدس يدخل في نطاق التقليد اللي أصبح مُلزم (يلتزم به) للكنيسة ولمن بعدهم من أجيال (أصبح امتداد للتقليد الرسولي الذين استلموه).


*


> * دلوقتي بقى السؤال لك ، مين اللي ليه السلطة دي اللي يضيف ؟
> *


* اللي ليه السلطة هو المجمع المقدس برأسة الاب البطرك

*


> * حبيبي ، انت نسيت كل اللي قلناه في ثانية!!
> 
> قلنا ان التقليد هو العقائد الإيمانية الأساسية، وليس أفعال طقسية..
> 
> ...


*ايوة استاذي انا فهمت ان التقليد هو العقائد الاساسية اللي اي حد يؤمن بها يُسمى مسيحي، اللي بناء عليها بنقول ان الطائفة دي مسيحية والطائفة دي غير مسيحية.*
[/QUOTE]



apostle.paul قال:


> *مجمع اورشليم الاول كان للفصل فى قضية ختان الامم دا كان شئ ضرورى واقف عثرة امام قبول الامم للمسيح
> قرار مجمع اورشليم يسرى على كل الكنيسة قديمها وحديثها مش لازم تتهود علشان تؤمن بالمسيح
> مسئلة الصوم تقليد مسلم لكن ترتيب الصوم دا حسب تقليد كل كنيسة
> على ما اتذكر ان الصوم الاربعينى اللى انت بتصومه فى مصر دا كان فى الكنيسة الاولى قبل عيد الفصح بيصوموا الجمعة العظيمة فقط ويسمى صيام الفصح وكما كان معروف صيام الاربعاء والجمعة واشار اليها الدياديكية
> ...


*تمام استاذي، اللي عاوز افهمه بقى بناء على إيه الكنيسة تقول مثلاً ان صوم الميلاد 40 يوم؟ إلا لو مكنتش استلمته من الاباء اللي هما استلموه من الرسل اللي استلموه من التلاميذ اللي استلموه من المسيح؟.
هي مربط الفرس بناء على ايه بنحدد ان طقس القداس يبدأ برفع بخور ثم تقديم الحمل ثم.. الخ؟*
*- هي المشكلة عندي في اني فاهم ان التقليد ده هو استلام الثوابت الإيمانية اللي لو آمن بها اي شخص يصبح مسيحي، ولكن اللي مش فاهمه بناء على ايه بنحدد ان الترتيب بيكون كذا ثم كذا؟
ولا دي هايحي في المستوى الثاني؟ ولا هايجي قدام شوية؟*


----------



## ibnelfady (28 فبراير 2012)

انا حملت المحاضرة


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

> * لأ طبعاً، تم اضافة حاجات ليه من خلال القديس كيرلس وعلشان كده اتسمى القداس الكيرلسي*



تمام ، يبقى الأصل رسولي والزيادات كنسية قانونية ..
هو دا اللي اقصد اقوله لك، ان الطقس أصله رسولي ولكن قوانين الكنيسة قد تكون زادت ترتيبها ..



> * بس اللي عاوز أفهمه ان الطقوس دي بناء عليها بيبقى في حلول روح قدس (أسرار  الكنيسة)، وأحنا منين عرفنا طقوس او ترتيب طقوس زي الزيجة والكهنوت  والمعمودية لو مكناش استلمناها من الرسل نفسهم اللي علمونا هذه الطقوس  واللي استلموها من السيد المسيح (خلال الخمسين يوم بعد القيامة لما كان  بيعلمهم الامور المختصه بملكوت السموات).*


دا فكر إسلامي، اللي هو فكر " الله ورسوله "!،
الفكرة مش كدا في المسيحيية، الطقس فعلا سلمه الرسل، لكن مش الطقس الحالي كله، بمعنى ان زي ما انت قلت في قوانين كنسية عبر السنين اضافت للطقس هذا ،

فالرسل وضعوا الطقس نفسه ووضعوا ترتيباته ، وأضافت عليها الكنيسة عبر العصور بالقوانين الكنسية .. ( كدا هانخش في اللاهوت الطقسي ) ..




> * مقدمة الديسقولية بتعريب ابونا مرقس داود*


قرأت الكلام ومش شايف فيه وجه استدلال ، فهمني انت بتستدل بإية تحديدا، فانا عارف ان الرسل وضعوا الطقس، هو انا  معقولة اقول عكس كدا ؟



> * فهما سلمونا الطقوس بترتيباتها، زي طقس الزيجة والمعمودية وطقس القداس  الإلهي ومع مرور الزمن خلفاء التلاميذ والرسل (اللي هما البطاركة) اجتمعوا  بالمجمع المقدس او الكنيسة برأسه الاب البطرك بتاعها أقر حاجة أضافية لما  هو تسلمه (لأن الاب البطرك ده زيه زي القديس مارمرقس في السلطة وواخد من  نفس نفخة الروح القدس اللي اخدوها التلاميذ في يوم الخماسين) وبالتالي ما  يُقِرهُ الاب البطرك + المجمع المقدس يدخل في نطاق التقليد اللي أصبح مُلزم  (يلتزم به) للكنيسة ولمن بعدهم من أجيال (أصبح امتداد للتقليد الرسولي  الذين استلموه).*


متفق تماما ، ولكن كلمة التقليد اللي بألأحمر دي " تقليد كنسي " إمتدادا للـ " تقليد الرسولي " ...



> * اللي ليه السلطة هو المجمع المقدس برأسة الاب البطرك*


تمام ..

دا بقى اسمه التقليد الكنسي ..





حبيبي ، ياريت تعدل ردك على الأخ اوريجانوس لان ممنوع اي حد يعلق على كلام اي حد طالما مش كلامي انا او دكتور يوحنا عشان مايحصلش مناقشات جانبية او مشاكل ..


----------



## ROWIS (28 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تمام ، يبقى الأصل رسولي والزيادات كنسية قانونية ..
> هو دا اللي اقصد اقوله لك، ان الطقس أصله رسولي ولكن قوانين الكنيسة قد تكون زادت ترتيبها ..


 



> دا فكر إسلامي، اللي هو فكر " الله ورسوله "!،
> الفكرة مش كدا في المسيحيية، الطقس فعلا سلمه الرسل، لكن مش الطقس الحالي كله، بمعنى ان زي ما انت قلت في قوانين كنسية عبر السنين اضافت للطقس هذا





> فالرسل وضعوا الطقس نفسه ووضعوا ترتيباته ، وأضافت عليها الكنيسة عبر العصور بالقوانين الكنسية .. ( كدا هانخش في اللاهوت الطقسي ) ..


 *طب مهو ده اللي قصدته، أن الرسل نفسهم سلموا الكنيسة الطقوس بترتيباتها، يبقى انا فاهم صح، ولكن الفكرة اني معرفش الفرق بين التقليد الرسولي والتقليد الكنسي .. دي جديدة عليا*




> قرأت الكلام ومش شايف فيه وجه استدلال ، فهمني انت بتستدل بإية تحديدا، فانا عارف ان الرسل وضعوا الطقس، هو انا  معقولة اقول عكس كدا ؟


 *الكلام اللي انا عملته بالاصفر اللي هو بيقول انها تبقى قوانين لكل الكنائس، مش ده معناه ان هما سلموا ليهم الطقوس بترتيبها وبقيت اوامر للكنائس كلها تتبعها؟ ولا حسب ما بدأت افهم ان هما سلموهم التقليد الرسولي مش التقليد الكنسي؟*

متفق تماما ، ولكن كلمة التقليد اللي بألأحمر دي " تقليد كنسي " إمتدادا للـ " تقليد الرسولي " ...




> تمام ..
> 
> دا بقى اسمه التقليد الكنسي ..


*تمامن يبقى كده عندنا تقليد رسولي وتقليد كنسي
دي حاجة جديده عليا
* 



> حبيبي ، ياريت تعدل ردك على الأخ اوريجانوس لان ممنوع اي حد يعلق على كلام اي حد طالما مش كلامي انا او دكتور يوحنا عشان مايحصلش مناقشات جانبية او مشاكل ..


*تم*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

> *طب  مهو ده اللي قصدته، أن الرسل نفسهم سلموا الكنيسة الطقوس بترتيباتها، يبقى  انا فاهم صح، ولكن الفكرة اني معرفش الفرق بين التقليد الرسولي والتقليد  الكنسي .. دي جديدة عليا*


تمام مافيش مشكلة، خدامك ...



> *الكلام  اللي انا عملته بالاصفر اللي هو بيقول انها تبقى قوانين لكل الكنائس، مش  ده معناه ان هما سلموا ليهم الطقوس بترتيبها وبقيت اوامر للكنائس كلها  تتبعها؟ ولا حسب ما بدأت افهم ان هما سلموهم التقليد الرسولي مش التقليد  الكنسي؟*




افهمني ، مار مرقس سلم قداس ، القداس دا عبارة عن " طقوس " ، هل القداس اللي سلمه مارمرقس، هو نفسه ما هو موجود الآن أم مضاف عليه ما اضافته القوانين الكنسية والمجامع ؟ بالطبع مضاف عليه ، طالما مضاف عليه فهو " حاليا " تقليد كنسي، ولكنه " في أصله " تقليد رسولي،، لكن عشان كدا القداس مش نفسه بالظبط في كل الكنائس ، لان دا تقليد " كنسي " مش رسولي " لكن الرسولي في كل الكنائس ...


> *تمامن يبقى كده عندنا تقليد رسولي وتقليد كنسي
> دي حاجة جديده عليا*


طبعا ، في لاهوت عقيدي وفي لاهوت طقسي ..


----------



## بايبل333 (28 فبراير 2012)

*عندى طلب بعذر علية 
ممكن احمل المقالة عن طريق الورد ......؟
بس بعيد عن برنامج الشيرد لان البرنامج حتى لان لا يعمل معاى نهائى 
فيعنى لو حد ينفع يرفعة بسهولة عن كدة 
معلش هو رذالة 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

مش فاهم!


----------



## بايبل333 (28 فبراير 2012)

*حوالى يومين مش عارف احمل الدراسة نهائى اكيد المشكلة عندى 
عايز طريقة مٌبسطة عن كدة وياريت تكون ورد علشان اعرف اقتبس فى المناقشة 
يعنى رفع الدراسة من على الجهاز على المنتدى معلش هى رذالة وهو سبب تاخيرى فى المناقشة*


----------



## ROWIS (28 فبراير 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *حوالى يومين مش عارف احمل الدراسة نهائى اكيد المشكلة عندى
> عايز طريقة مٌبسطة عن كدة وياريت تكون ورد علشان اعرف اقتبس فى المناقشة
> يعنى رفع الدراسة من على الجهاز على المنتدى معلش هى رذالة وهو سبب تاخيرى فى المناقشة*


*المحاضرات على فكرة مرفوعة على الميديافير .. فين المشكلة؟
ولا انت تقصد برنامج الـ WORD مش عندك اساساً؟*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (28 فبراير 2012)

ايت المحاضره الثالثه​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (28 فبراير 2012)

> ايت المحاضره الثالثه


اين المحاضره الثالثه​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

غدا ...


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> غدا ...


 

بأنتظارها بفارغ الصبر...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 فبراير 2012)

الاخوة  الاحباء
توافقوننى  الرأى  أن من  قوانين منتدانا 
1- عدم  الخروج من الموضوع الرئيسي الى تفريعات  جانبية.
2- عدم الخوض فى التفريقات المذهبية والطائفية  ...وعدم الانحصار والتقوقع فى  الفكر الذاتى .- نحن متفقون  تماما.يا اخوتى الاحباء ويا   أخى الحبيب رويس
دمتم بالف خير


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 فبراير 2012)

*منتظر المحاظرة الثالثة , الشكر موصول للجميع *


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل وسورى على التاخير


----------



## holiness (29 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل ...


----------



## بايبل333 (29 فبراير 2012)

> لماذا تأخّرَ الرسل في كتابة البشائر الأربعة والأسفار الأخرى؟، الحقيقة هى أن لكي نجيب على هذا السؤال فعلينا بسؤال آخر يسبق هذا السؤال وهو : هل كان على الرسل أن يكتبوا فور صعوب رب المجد جسدياً ؟ ،



الحمد لله قمت بالتحميل 
عندى سوال فى النقطة هذة بس هو ياتى من عن طريق تاخر كتبة الاناجيل 
لم تاخر الرب يسوع فى الخدمة فى سن الثلاثون .؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> لم تاخر الرب يسوع فى الخدمة فى سن الثلاثون .؟؟؟؟؟


هذا خارج الموضوع عزيزي


----------



## المفدى بالدم (29 فبراير 2012)

هل من الممكن تثبيت الموضوع الرئيسى لانه تاه وسط الاغراق فى قسم الشبهات ؟؟
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> هل من الممكن تثبيت الموضوع الرئيسى لانه تاه وسط الاغراق فى قسم الشبهات ؟؟​


اي موضوع حبيبي ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

*تم تثبيت موضوع محاضرات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا مولكا اقصد عمل موضوع يحتوى على المحاضرات الرئيسيه كافه ولو وضع لينكاتها فى حال تعذر الامر حتى لا يتعذر علينا مراجعتها بين الحين والاخر 
فمع كل محاضرة جديدة نحتاج ان نراتجع اسس ما تعلمناه فى السابق حتى تكون الافكار متصله :spor2:


مثلا امس حاولت ان اجد المحاضرات ولكنى لست صبورا بما يكفى احسست بالتشتيت لعدم وجود المحاضرتين فى مكان واحد ولم افعل ما نويت ان افعله بان اقرا المحاضرة الاولى والثانيه معا حتى تتواصل الافكار :cry2:

هذا الموضوع اعتقد يهم كلمن يشعر بانه ينسى ما قبله 
واعتقد ان هناك من يشاركنى مشكلتى :a82:​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

طيب تم تثبيت موضوع المحاضرات، هل هذا ما تريده ويرضيك ؟


----------



## المفدى بالدم (29 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طيب تم تثبيت موضوع المحاضرات، هل هذا ما تريده ويرضيك ؟


 

لا :banned:
ممكن تدفعوا الغرامه ؟؟


----------



## ibnelfady (3 مارس 2012)

تم تحميل وقراءة المحاضرة


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> لا :banned:
> ممكن تدفعوا الغرامه ؟؟


كدا انت داخل على طمع 


> تم تحميل وقراءة المحاضرة


ربنا يباركك ، لو ليك اسئلة اتفضل ..


----------



## white.angel (3 مارس 2012)

*تم تسجيل المحاضره الثانيه .. وجارى دراستها*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

Abdel Messih
 !! Coptic Lion !!
 remo2010
 fouad78
 اليعازر
 ABOTARBO
 مينا إيليا
 +Nevena+
 عبود عبده عبود
 Rosetta
 اوريجانوس المصري
 يسطس الأنطونى
 Servant Of Christ
 HappyButterfly
 Bassem Farag
 kibrom
 تـ+ـونى
 اوغسطينوس
فادي الكلداني
ROWIS
girgis2
coptic eagle
Waiting+Jesus
emad62
النهيسى
يسطس الأنطونى
bob
+إيرينى+
FADY_TEMON
^_^mirna
karima
المفدى بالدم
حبيب يسوع
عبود عبده عبود
اوغسطينوس
تـ+ـونى
The Undertaker
بايبل333
Servant Of Christ
صوت الرب
مونيكا 57
سمعان الاخميمى
Basilius
ramy22
The light of JC
Mina The Coptic
G.a.L.a.x.y
القناص الجديد
ثابت بيسوع
ElectericCurrent
rania79
egyptchristian
avamakary
Jesus Son 261
ibnelfady
holiness
white.angel
benyamin55
gd3oon
سرجيوُس


----------



## benyamin55 (7 مارس 2012)

حملت المحاضرة الثانية وقريتها من يوم نزولها، وذكرت ده في صفحة المناقشة، لكني للأسف لم أكن أعلم أن كل محاضرة تفتح صفحة جديدة للمناقشة، لذلك كتبت ما يفيد قراءتس للمحاضرة الثانية في صفحة مناقشات المحاضرة الأولى


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2012)

*رجاء محبة تسيجل الأسماء عند القراءة، لأن عدم التسجيل يعني عدم القراءة عندي..
*


----------



## gd3oon (16 مارس 2012)

ما كنتش عارف أوصل للصفحة أليفيها المحاضرات لكن أشكر الله دلوقت عرفت أرجو ألا يكون الوقت قد فات . ولي تعليق علي المحاضرة  الخامسة الخاصة بأسس الحوار مع المسلمين يجب علي كل من يدخل في الخدمة أن يكرس نفسه ويحافظ علي علاقة قوية مع الرب ويحيا حياة الأعتراف والتوبة وطلب المغفرة وغير ذلك في الأنسان يعرض نفسه لخطر داهم من الشيطان ممكن أن يفقده أبديته أيضا يجب أن ينتقي الأنسان من يتحاور معه لأن الرب قال لا تلقوا بدرركم أمام الخنازير ألا تدوسها وتلتفت فتمزقكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مارس 2012)

*أستاذ جدعون، ياريت تقرأ المحاضرات الثلاثة التالية ، الثالثة والرابعة والخامسة بسرعة..
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل


----------



## mr_antonyous (22 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل والقراءة


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 1 : من هو النبي؟*


----------

